# Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle



## Eisenfischer (22. Januar 2013)

Servuss Forum

Nachträglich noch allen ein Gutes und fangreiches neues Jahr!
Komm grad aus dem Skiurlaub zurück,drum gings nicht früher|bigeyes

Hab zu Weihnachten eine 2,70m Spinnrute von DAM geschenkt bekommen,leider ohne Rolle und Schnur

Ich spiele mit dem gedanken, mir eine 10400 Red.arc draufzumachen!

Was haltet ihr von der Rolle???

Schon mal Danke im vorraus für euere Meinungen


Mfg Martin


----------



## Schneidi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

sehr anfälliges teil. ich würde eher die black arc nehmen


----------



## Martyin84 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Moin Martin,
,,die Red Arc ist eine gute Rolle,,,hat einen weichen Lauf,,eine gute solide Bremse die fein einstellbar ist,,,aber zum salzwasser angeln nur bedingt geeignet,,,da die kugellager nicht aus Edelstahl sind und das Bremssystem ist auch nicht gegen Wasser geschützt..
etwas günstiger ist die Blue Arc,,,reicht auch völlig fürs normale Spinnfischen.
wenns etwas teurer sein darf und langlebiger ist die Spro Gold Arc zu empfehlen,,sie hat als einzige von den Spros eine Schutzkappe vor den Bremsscheiben gegen Wasser,Sand und Schmutz#6 

Gruß aus dem Norden|wavey:


----------



## Schuppenträger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Also ich kann dir nur soviel sagen das wir von der Red Arc sehr viele verkaufen und es praktisch keine Rückläufer gibt aufgrund eines technischen Problems! 
Die Aussage "sehr anfällig" kann ich nicht bestätigen. Immer positive Resonanz, mit der Rolle machst Du nichts falsch


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Schuppenträger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Die GoldArc ist auch sehr gut allerdings deutlich teurer.


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Oder die Ryobi Arctica, die ist Baugleich mit der Gold Arc, aber günstiger..


----------



## Stxkx1978 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

mir hatte die rolle ein jahr leichtes  und gelegentliches barschfischen nicht überlebt.
leg 20€ drauf und nimm ne technium 2500.
oder günstiger wie die red arc die aernos.die hält bei mir schon ein jahr ohne probleme.und die hat um frühjahr seehr viel fisch drangehabt.

meine meinung,möglicherweise raten dir andere nicht dazu.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Hatte zwei Red Arcs, einmal ne 3000er und ne 4000er.
Ich habe beide an die 2 Jahre lang gefischt, ohne jegliche Probleme. Hab sie dann schliesslich meinem Vater überlassen weil ich was höherwertiges wollte. 
Ich finde die Rollen habe ein ausgesprochen gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis das man nur von wenigen Herstellern in der Preisklasse erwarten kann.


----------



## vermesser (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Die Red Arc is halt die Red Arc. Einer liebt sie, andere hassen sie.
Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach ist die Qualitätsstreuung einfach ziemlich groß. 
Es gibt welche, die laufen schon im Laden nicht sauber. Und es gibt welche, die laufen jahrelang problemlos trotz intensiver Nutzung (so wie bei nem Kumpel von mir). Was sagt uns das? ICH würde sie nicht kaufen. 
Was willst Du denn mit der Rolle machen? Worauf legst Du wert? Was darf sie kosten?


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Meine Frau war glücklich, wie sie für ihre RedArc noch 10 € auf'm Flohmarkt bekommen hat :m


----------



## Schneidi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

haben die ryobi nachbauten denn auch den tuff body korpus? welches ryobi modell ist baugleich zur black arc?


----------



## Astarod (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Ich habe eine 10300 zum spinnen,sie läuft und läuft.
es gibt zwar abblätterungen am Lack,aber sie verrichtet für das Geld gut Arbeit.Hol dir eine inner Bucht fürn 50er und du wirst zufrieden sein;-)


----------



## WK1956 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Schneidi schrieb:


> haben die ryobi nachbauten denn auch den tuff body korpus? welches ryobi modell ist baugleich zur black arc?


 
umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus.
Die Ryobi Rollen sind die Orginale, die Arc's die Nachbauten.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Schneidi schrieb:


> haben die ryobi nachbauten denn auch den tuff body korpus? welches ryobi modell ist baugleich zur black arc?



Wie schon gesagt, sind die Ryobis die Originale.

Das Vorbild der BlackArc ist die Ryobi Applause.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Hatte ne RedArc mit dem besagten WormShaft Getriebe bereits aussortieren müssen.

Anfangs lief die echt toll. Nach 1 Jahr Spinnfischen auf Zander (jiggen) War se Reif für ne Wartung. Dabei hatte man gesehn, dass das W/S Getriebe bereits gelitten hatte....Nach dem neu Fetten lief die wieder für mehrere Wochen super... aber nach und nach ging die Arc immer schwerer....

Habe die Arc dann abgegeben und ne Technium gekauft, die ich seit mehreren Jahren nun fische ^^

Aber.............
2011 habe ich der Arc ne Chance gegeben und die BlackArc geholt. Muss sagen - die schlägt für U50€ sogar die Exage. 

Die Bremse der BlackArc ist gefühlt besser zu dosieren und läuft schneller an.


----------



## Eisenfischer (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus.
> Die Ryobi Rollen sind die Orginale, die Arc's die Nachbauten.


 
Servuss
Hast Du die red arc bei Euch im Laden,wenn ja was kostet die???


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



> 2011 habe ich der Arc ne Chance gegeben und die BlackArc geholt. Muss sagen - die schlägt für U50€ sogar die Exage.



Die BlackArc oder die BlueArc der 7000-er Serie sind Clone der Ryobi Applause. 
Die Applause wird seit ca. 2000 (Jahr) nahezu unverändert gebaut. Das will schon was heißen in unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft. Die Dinger laufen absolut zuverlässig und präzise - sowohl bei Bremse und auch Getriebe. Die Schnurverlegung ist top.

Allerdings kann ich immer nicht nachvollziehen, wie man eine BlackArc mit einer Exage von Shimano vergleichen kann. Die Exage ist ne Plastikrolle. Genau wie die vielfach hochgehypte AERNOS, welche nur ne farblich gepimpte Exage ist, leider auch aus Plastik.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Die Arc gabs bisi günstiger als die Roybi... da musste ich doch mal testen.

Naja - die Plastikrollen werden bei mir nicht so gequält, dass ich ein verwindungssteiferen Body brauche... der Vergleich bezieht sich daher allein auf das Innenleben und deren Funktionen.

Im Endeffekt hat da jeder seinen Favoriten ^^


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Eisenfischer schrieb:


> Servuss
> Hast Du die red arc bei Euch im Laden,wenn ja was kostet die???



Wenn Du Dir selbst einen Gefallen tun willst, dann lass die RedArc sein und nimm eine BlackArc von Spro.
Das P/L-Verhältnis der BlackArc oder Ryobi Applause sucht seines gleichen.

Selbst hatte ich auch mal ne RedArc - soweit, so gut. Unter Voll-Last, also wenn Du nen guten Fisch im Drill hast, läuft das Getriebe sehr schwergängig. Habe sie dann an Jungangler verschenkt. War halt nen versuch, als sie damals auf den Markt kam.
Bin dann wieder bei Ryobi Applause und BlackArc geblieben, denn die Getriebe laufen ohne zu murren.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



> Im Endeffekt hat da jeder seinen Favoriten ^^



Stimmt genau.

Generell bin ich von Shimano in den letzten 10 Jahren sehr entäuscht worden. Die kriegen es einfach nicht mehr geregelt, ne Rolle unter 150,- EUR zu bauen, die halbwegs zuverlässig ist. 
Meine Twinpower 2500 FA von 2001 und meine Stradic 2000 von 1994 sind da noch ein ganz anderes Kaliber - die laufen absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Jepp, recht haste.

Die RedArc läuft aber auch ganz ordentlich, viele neuere inzwischen sogar sehr gut, die vielen mit Mängel waren um 2007/2008 sehr schlimm. Wenn man die Rolle nie so schwer belastet, selber nochmal schmiert (und es richtig macht), wird und bleibt der Lauf erheblich besser.  

Ihr größter Nachteil (sowie der Zauber u.a. entsprechend gleich aufgebauter) ist heute im Zeitalter der vielfach gefischten dünnen Geflechtschnüre der langsame Spulenhub. Die Schnurlagen liegen sehr eng beieinander und jede etwas lappige Schnur mit nur einigen wenigen ausgefransten Fusseln wird mitgenommen beim nächsten Wurf, sofern man nicht exakt und stramm aufspult. Gibt aber auch eine Menge Angler, die kommen damit einwandfrei klar, legen die Schnur nach dem Wurf sauber hin und spannen an und haben keine Probleme mit zu lockerer Schnur, noch mit Perücken. Bei steifen Schnüren passiert das sowieso nicht.
Wenn ich die Rolle stressig schnell fische und rasant schnell ankurbel, schaffe ich das Tüdeln aber schnell! :m

Die Applause und ihre schöne schwarze Schwester bewältigen die dünnen Geflechtschnüre erheblich besser, stehen den Shimanos mit ihrem Two-Speed-Spulenhub u.a. Spirenzchen nicht nach bezüglich Verlegesicherheit. Von daher sind die Applause-artigen wirklich vorzuziehen. Zudem lassen sie sich auch unter Last sehr lange durchkurbeln.
Die RedArc und Zauber funktionieren jedoch erstklassig mit Monofil, da soll auch noch hin und wieder jemand mit Fischen. Zu den 4000er gibt es eine Matchspule, die macht die Rolle sogar zu einer Supermacht mit dünnem Monofil -- da sind meine in den Einsatz hingewandert, Spinnen mit den dünnen Geflechtleinen machen die anderen und hier lieber die mit möglichst viel schwarz.


----------



## peitscher (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Ich fische mit der gleichen Rolle, die du dir holen möchtest. Habe die Rolle nun schon seit 3 ½ Jahren im Einsatz . Ich kann dir sagen, dass die Rolle noch immer super läuft. Natürlich pflege ich die Rolle in regelmäßigen Abständen. Die Bremse der Rolle ist top und super fein einzustellen. Der Rollenbügel ist super stabil und das Design stimmt oben drein auch. Schließlich wurde die Rolle seiner Zeit nicht umsonst zur Rolle des Jahres gekürt.


----------



## Dakarangus (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Generell bin ich von Shimano in den letzten 10 Jahren sehr entäuscht worden. *Die kriegen es einfach nicht mehr geregelt, ne Rolle unter 150,- EUR zu bauen, die halbwegs zuverlässig ist. *
> Meine Twinpower 2500 FA von 2001 und meine Stradic 2000 von 1994 sind da noch ein ganz anderes Kaliber - die laufen absolut zuverlässig.



Oh ja das stimmt. Ich hab eine 99er Twinpower F, die läuft auch wie am ersten tag, andere Rollen (inclusive die viel gelobten Exage) habe ich "durch-geangelt" oder nach wenigen Tagen Fischen wieder verkauft, das ist nicht dasselbe...
Trotzdem hat die Marke einen Ruf der in Stein gemeißelt ist und ihre "Jünger" reagieren allergisch auf Kritik.
Ich kaufe mittlerweile nur noch Penn Rollen.
Von der Red Arc hat man mir auch abgeraten und die Penn Sargus empfohlen.


----------



## GandRalf (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> wenns etwas teurer sein darf und langlebiger ist die Spro Gold Arc zu empfehlen,,sie hat als einzige von den Spros eine Schutzkappe vor den Bremsscheiben gegen Wasser,Sand und Schmutz#6
> 
> Gruß aus dem Norden|wavey:



Korrektur: Die Spro Zalt Arc ist auch mit einer Schutzkappe ausgestattet und Salzwasserfest!

Die Red Arc 10300 ist auch bei mir nach 1,5 Jahren Betrieb (leichtes bis mittleres Spinnfischen und zeitweise leichtes Feedern) noch top. Läuft wie am ersten Tag. 
Teilweise wird im Netz von Problemen bei der Schmierung ab Werk berichtet. Ich habe die Rolle darauf hin einmal kpl. neu versorgt. In den nächsten Wochen wird wohl wieder die Winterüberholung fällig werden. Das tut jeder Rolle gut.
Für das schwerere Spinnfischen würde ich aber auch eine BlackArc empfehlen. Die läuft bei mir eben so gut -allerdings noch nicht so lange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Korrektur: Die Spro Zalt Arc ist auch mit einer Schutzkappe ausgestattet und Salzwasserfest!


Richtig. Aber nochmal Korrektur bzw. Erweiterung:
Alle außer den günstigen aus Plastik (Ryobi Ecusima, Spro Passion, usw.) haben die Gummikappe unter dem Bremsknauf gegen einen (Salz)Wassereinbruch in die Bremse.

Die Zalt Arc unterscheidet sich nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand von Applause und BlackArc außer dem offensichtlichen anderen Design (Saltiga?) im Innenleben dadurch, dass der gefährliche wassersammelnde Hohlraum neben dem Schnurlaufröllchen durch ein korrosionsresistentes Nicht-Kugellager entschärft wurde.

Wer seine vorhandene Rolle (Applause, Blue/BlackArc, auch Zauber, RedArc) auch auf den Stand bringen will, braucht nur diesen Hohlraum samt Kugellager unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen gut einpampen und hat dann keine Salzwasserprobleme mehr.


----------



## ayron (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Die Blackarc ist eine gute Rolle!

Falls du nicht so viel ausgeben magst kannst du dir auch ne Rioby Oasis holen, wenn du nich eine bekommst.
Das 2013 Modell ist direkt mal doppelt so teuer#t
Die 2000er hält bei  mir jetzt schon  über 1 Jahr und glänzt mit 1a Schnurverlegung und Bremsperformence.

Für 35€ einfach nur GENIAL!!!:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> wenns etwas teurer sein darf und langlebiger ist die Spro Gold Arc zu empfehlen,,sie hat als einzige von den Spros eine Schutzkappe vor den Bremsscheiben gegen Wasser,Sand und Schmutz#6



Teurer ja,langlebiger....warum?Andere Optik aber gleiches Innenleben.Bremse wie Getriebe.

Apropos Innenleben...wer eine Wormshaft Arc oder auch Zauber mal ausgiebig von innen begutachtet hat,wird feststellen das es u.a.bei den Zwischenzahnrädern Herstellungstechnisch eigentlich nur um Peanuts ging,um daraus eine richtig gute Rolle zu machen.Besseres Material,sauber entgraten und dem WS Mitnehmer evtl. noch eine Führungsachse verpassen und der teilweise auftretende Murks wäre gelutscht gewesen.Wobei ich mir bei einigen Zauber allerdings immer noch nicht ganz sicher bin..hab hier noch eine rumfliegen, bei der die Zwischenräder nicht nach Spritzguss ausschauen(nicht diese typisch matte Finish ) und auch an den Zahnflanken sauberer verarbeitet wirken|kopfkrat

@det
was meint der ARCperte dazu ?

@w-lahn
Nee..daneben.Die Arctica ist *nicht* mit der Gold Arc verwandt.Arctica hat ein Excentergetriebe und ist quasi eine Oasys in "Full Metal" und mit mehr KL.Siehste auch am Hebel für die Sperre.

WS Ryobis/Klone und Excenter Applause/Klone: Hebel am Gehäuse hinten.

Excenter Arctica/Arctica CF/Oasys und auch Spro Sports Arc:Hebel am Gehäuse vorn unten!

@lars
das mit der Schnurverlegung der Oasys ist echt ein Hingucker,die verlegt wie mit dem Lineal gezogen.Die Verlegung der Excenter und WS Arcs ist ja schon top,mit ein wenig Scheibchenarbeit kaum zu unterscheiden aber die Oasys low price Haspel legt noch ne Schüppe drauf.


----------



## LdaRookie (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Ich fische die Red Arc auch und habe keinerlei Beschwerden.. sehr gute Rolle für ihre Preisklasse! 
Dass sie schnell kaputt ginge kann ich nicht bestätigen... auch das Laufverhalten ist super... Also ich mag meine Red Arc und würde sie auch weiter empfehlen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



LdaRookie schrieb:


> Dass sie schnell kaputt ginge kann ich nicht bestätigen... auch das Laufverhalten ist super...



Ja,meine 20er läuft auch seit 2 Jahren ohne Klagen.Null Perücken ,selbst nicht mit ganz dünnem Geflecht,keine merkwürdigen Geräusche.Selbst das vielgescholtene Schnurlauflager hält immer noch:vik:

Aber da gab es auch weiss Gott viele Montagsmodelle.Die schienen da in China 3 Montage /Woche zu haben.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Apropos Innenleben...wer eine Wormshaft Arc oder auch Zauber mal ausgiebig von innen begutachtet hat,wird feststellen das es u.a.bei den Zwischenzahnrädern Herstellungstechnisch eigentlich nur um Peanuts ging,um daraus eine richtig gute Rolle zu machen.Besseres Material,sauber entgraten und dem WS Mitnehmer evtl. noch eine Führungsachse verpassen und der teilweise auftretende Murks wäre gelutscht gewesen.


So ist es, Du beschreibst es sehr gut und detailliert! #6
Der getriebene Aufwand ist ja sehr hoch, mehr Getriebe als z.B. bei einer Stella, aber an entscheidenden Stellen gepatzt.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir bei einigen Zauber allerdings immer noch nicht ganz sicher bin. hab hier noch eine rumfliegen, bei der die Zwischenräder nicht nach Spritzguss ausschauen(nicht diese typisch matte Finish ) und auch an den Zahnflanken sauberer verarbeitet wirken|kopfkrat


Die unterschiedlichen grausilbernen Legierungen (wahrscheinlich verschiedene ZAMAC-Legierungen) sowie unterschiedliche bzw. vorhandene/nicht-vorhandene Abnutzungsspuren hatte ich auch schon nebeneinander liegen. Vereinfacht gesagt: je heller, je besser.

Mein älteste Zauber hat sogar einen Wormshaft aus Messing und sehr gut gearbeitete sonstige Getrieberäder, da steht noch was auf den Rotor gedruckt drauf.
Ich gehe inzwischen davon aus, dass der Herstellerwerks-Kunde (also Ryobi, Spro, WFT, Byron, Penn, Grauvell usw.) schon wählen kann wie gute Legierungen und Nachbearbeitungen er haben will. 
Z.B. hatte die BlueArc-7000 ein schlechteres Schnurlaufröllchen (silber) als die BlueArc-8000 (golden,beschichtet), und das bei der BlackArc-8000 ist nochmal deutlich schlechter (silber,rauh). Ansonsten funktioniert sie zum Glück bisher gleich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



peitscher schrieb:


> Schließlich wurde die Rolle seiner Zeit nicht umsonst zur Rolle des Jahres gekürt.



Räusper,räusper...in Magazinen schon mal echte Verrisse gelesen?Und wie testen die?Vor allem wie lange? 4 Wochen Rollentest sagt nämlich über die Langtzeittauglichkeit recht wenig aus.Das schafft eine 50 Ocken Rolle genauso wie eine Stella.Schauen wir mal nach 2 Jahren Hardcorespinning:q

Die Zeitschriften leben schliesslich von den Anzeigenkunden und werden den Teufel tun sich selbst den Ast abzusägen.

Die einzig wahre und unabhängige Fachjury steht in Form von Otto Normalangler Tag für Tag draussen an den Gewässern und macht dort unabsichtlich und Ehrenamtlich(noch schlimmer...die zahlen dafür beim Kauf) den gratis Beta Tester.Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen...nicht durch irgendwelche fragwürdigen Ehrungen aus Zeitschriften.

Wens nach unserer Testmeinung ginge,könnte der Vertrieb ca. 30% des halbgaren Marktschundes prompt einstampften.Egal ob Ruten,Rollen,Zubehör.

Aber solange solchen Preisen "Rolle des Jahres"oder auch anderem Dumfug seitens des Verbrauchers so ein hoher Stellenwert eingeräumt wird ,kann man nur sagen...Marketing works.Und kostet.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Hi

Ich habe eine RedArc in 10400 die ich mir zum Spinnfischen gekauft habe. Nach einer Saison habe ich diese dur eine Ryobi Zauber ersätzt da die RedArc ein enormes Längsspiel der Spule entwickelt hat und sich das Wickelbild sehr stark verschlechtert hat.
Die Zauber fische ich nun schon seit 2 Jahren und diese hat immer noch das gleiche Spiel wie am ersten Tag und nach wie vor eine top Schnurverlegung.
Die RedArc nehme ich jetzt fürs leichte Grundfischen wo die Schnurverlegung nicht so wichtig ist.

Meine Meinung zur RedArc: schlechter Nachbau der Zauber der nicht wirklich mit haltbarem Innenleben ausgestattet wurde. Evtl habe ich aber auch Pech gehabt und eines der erwähnten Montagsmodelle erwischt #c

Gruß
2Fast2Real


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlichen grausilbernen Legierungen (wahrscheinlich verschiedene ZAMAC-Legierungen) sowie unterschiedliche bzw. vorhandene/nicht-vorhandene Abnutzungsspuren hatte ich auch schon nebeneinander liegen. Vereinfacht gesagt: *je heller, je besser.*
> 
> Mein älteste Zauber hat sogar einen Wormshaft aus Messing und sehr gut gearbeitete sonstige Getrieberäder,



Die wirken bei meiner schon beinahe geschmiedet und poliert?!
Aber nur die Zwischenräder!Antriebsrad und Welle nicht.

Achte mal bei einigen Zauber auf den Begleittext,ist von Katalog zu Katalog unterschiedlich ....*Wormshaft aus Edelstahl.*Ich meine die WFT Penzill Rolle wird zumindest bei Askari so beworben.

Ein Schelm wer (Verkaufs)Taktik dabei wittert.
Wenns doch bröselt,war es halt ein bedauerlicher Druckfehler:q
Und eine VA Welle macht ja auch nicht sonderlich Sinn,wenn das Umgebungszahngedöns eher suboptimal verarbeitet wurde.Oder die ist wirklich Materialtechnisch up to date,
während die Spro Klone B-Ware fahren/fuhren

Hab ich auch nie verstanden..der excenter black spendieren sie eine Führungsachse für den Mitnehmer,also Luxus pur...der verkanntungsfreudigeren WS Schwester nicht#q

Dem Ingenieur,ist nichts zu schwer|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

@2Fast2Real
Das Axialspiel der Achse ist ja bei allen WS Arcs und Zauber  vorhanden.Konstruktionsbedingt sowieso, nur die anscheinend grosszügig ausgelegten Fertigungstoleranzen tun ihr übriges dazu.

Du wirst wahrscheinlich keine Rollen finden,die das gleiche Spiel besitzen.
Das schwankt durchaus von eben spürbar bis in den 2-3mm Bereich.
Ganz Aufmerksame merken das auch an der Rutenhaltung und dem anschl.Blick auf die Wicklung.Bei viel Spiel ergibt eine stark abgesenkte Rutenhaltung gelegentlich eine mimimale Änderung der Wickelkontur.Da die meisten die Rutenposition nicht so oft wechseln,fällt es kaum auf.

In deinem Fall würde es allerdings bedeuten das die Nuten der WS Welle extrem ausgenudelt=geweitet sind oder der der Nocken des Mitnehmers abbgenutzt ist und sich somit das Spiel vergrössert.|kopfkrat

So Gerüchte das die Zauber doch hochwertiger verarbeitet war/ist gab es ja immer schon...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Und was folgt daraus: Der Fortschritt bestand im einfach mal verkannten lassen, dann braucht der Angler bald ne neue. 

Du beschreibtst genau, wieso die Zauber/RedArc gegenüber dem älteren Applause/Blue/BlackArc-Aufbau faktisch viel schwächer sind, obwohl sie außen so dermaßen gleich rüberkommen. 
Anscheinend lohnt sich aber keine große Änderung und auch keine Weiterentwicklung bzw. Verschlimmbesserung mehr, die Linien laufen solange die Leute kaufen, und das hat im Zeitalter des rasenden Produktwechsels was wahrhaft tröstliches. Da weiß man was man hat, und ich lebe lieber mit kleinen bekannten und behebbaren Macken als dauernd mit neuen herum zu laborieren.  

Meine ältesten von 2005 Bauart Applause haben zwar ein paar Kratzer an etlichen Stellen, aber ansonsten ist das neue vom Getriebelauf nicht ab, bzw. wurde sogar besser. #6 Die sind voll im Einsatz an mehreren Ruten mit am Wasser, in Geflecht und derben Steinen und Holz, an Rente ist da nicht mal im entfernten zu denken. 

E-Spulen sind zudem ganz gut verfügbar, überhaupt nicht teuer, bei mir reichlich vorhanden. Ist mir sehr wichtig, weil ich wechsle gerne die Schnur und erweitere damit die Möglichkeiten am Wasser.
Wenn da mal eine Steinschmarre beim Ablegen reinkommt, ist das somit ein geringes Problem, bekommt die Rolle eine neue spendiert, die angemackten sorgfältig entgratet/poliert taugen dann immer noch für dickere Mono oder Robust-Dyneema.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



> Meine ältesten von 2005 Bauart Applause haben zwar ein paar Kratzer an  etlichen Stellen, aber ansonsten ist das neue vom Getriebelauf nicht ab,  bzw. wurde sogar besser. #6  Die sind voll im Einsatz an mehreren Ruten mit am Wasser, in Geflecht  und derben Steinen und Holz, an Rente ist da nicht mal im entfernten zu  denken.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe ne 3000-er Applause von 2003 im Einsatz. Kein Vergang an dem Teil. #6
Habe sie lediglich mit ner Kurbel einer BlueArc gepimt.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @2Fast2Real
> Das Axialspiel der Achse ist ja bei allen WS Arcs und Zauber  vorhanden.Konstruktionsbedingt sowieso, nur die anscheinend grosszügig ausgelegten Fertigungstoleranzen tun ihr übriges dazu.
> 
> Du wirst wahrscheinlich keine Rollen finden,die das gleiche Spiel besitzen.
> ...





Hi

Mir ist schon klar das bei diesen Rollen bauartbedingt ein gewisses Längsspiel vorhanden ist und das auch nicht wirklich komplett vermeidbar ist. Nur ist es so das wir bei meiner Zauber nach 2 Jahren intensiven Spinnfischen von ca.2-3mm Spiel sprechen, was übrigens neu auch nicht anders war.
Bei der RedArc ware es zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes auch nicht mehr als 2-3mm längsspiel, nach einer Saison Forellenfischen (ca. 20 mal fischen) waren es dann ca. 10-12 mm Längsspiel und ein deutlich rauherer Lauf. Nach der winterlichen Pflege lief sie wieder relativ weich aber das Längsspiel ist logischerweise geblieben. Jetzt werde neinige sagen das es ein Wartungsmangel meinerseits wäre, aber ich handhabe es mit all meinen Rollen so das ich sie eben nur einmal pro Jahr zerlege zum fetten und das bei allen anderen auch reicht.
Wie gesagt mit dickerer Monoschnur zum grundfischen geht die Rote auf jeden Fall noch und die Bremse der Red steht der Zauber auch in nichts nach, aber zum spinnen ist sie einfach nicht zu gebrauchen und dafür hätte ich sie damals ja  gekauft. Ich hätte die Rolle damals zu dem Händler in Augsburgs Norden zurückbringen sollen aber der hätte sie dann auch erst einschicken müssen und bla bla bla... In der Zwischenzeit hätte ich mir so oder so ne Ersatzrolle zulegen müssen.

Gruß
2Fast2Real


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meine ältesten von 2005 Bauart Applause haben zwar ein paar Kratzer an etlichen Stellen, aber ansonsten ist das neue vom Getriebelauf nicht ab, bzw. wurde sogar besser. #6 Die sind voll im Einsatz an mehreren Ruten mit am Wasser



Eben...out of the Box liefen sie gut,nach mehreren Einsätzen wurden sie immer besser#6.Wer da noch bei Lust und Laune ein wenig pimpte und /oder verschiedene Schmiermittel und deren optimale Dosierung herausfand,konnte und kann sich immer noch über ein robustes *und* leichtlaufendes Arbeitstier freuen.

Hinzu kommen Wartungsfreundlichkeit und der erfreuliche
Umstand das z.B. Spulen oder Kurbeln zur Optik- oder Handlingverbesserung rel.schnell und vor 
allem *preiswert* organisiert werden können.

Für das Geld einer Metall E-Spule bekommst du bei den beiden jap.Rollengiganten evtl.die Abdeckkappe der Kurbelöffnung


----------



## Eisenfischer (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

|wavey: Servuss

:mDanke für die aufschlussreichen Wortmeldungen#6

Werd dann doch noch ein bischen schaun und überlegen|kopfkrat


Mfg Martin


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Für kleines Geld ne 4000er Black Arc oder Ryobi Applause und glücklich sein.
In der Preisklasse wirds schwer bis unmöglich was besseres zu finden.


----------



## redlem (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

@Eisenfischer:
Jetz muss ich mal blöd fragen, Du hattest doch letztes Jahr schon eine RedArc oder???

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3633294&postcount=390


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht
> 
> klick klack



Na komm...so ganz ohne Zicken ist die Sorön ja auch nicht:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Die ABUs der Serien Cardinal 700/800 und Söron sind nicht gerade schlecht - verglichen mit so vielen anderen Rollen am Markt. Und man kann damit gut Fische fangen. 
Bezüglich Präzision können Sie gerade der Applause aber nicht nahe kommen, das sind schon noch erhebliche Unterschiede - im Detail.


----------



## Eisenfischer (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



redlem schrieb:


> @Eisenfischer:
> Jetz muss ich mal blöd fragen, Du hattest doch letztes Jahr schon eine RedArc oder???
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3633294&postcount=390
> ...



#h

Ja genau richtig,gut aufgepasst:m

Seit mich mein Onkel zum Hechtfischen öfters mitgenommen hatt und wir stets erfolg hatten,wurde ich angesteckt davon|supergri
Da er nur alte DAM sachen hat,die ja nicht schlecht sind und er nichts andres mag,wollt ich halt mal hier oim Forum nachfragen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Die größte Schwachstelle der ABUs ist der Bügel, der Umklappmechanismus. Das ist gerade benutzbar, aber nicht umschlagsicher, jedenfalls nicht für Powerwerfer. Der Rotor der Arc ist in den technischen Details sehr viel besser, und die Bedienung des Bügels ebenfalls. Sattes leises Einrasten, das ist der Level der besten Stellas.
Diese Bügelrastung ist der Maßstab bei Weitwurf-Spinnrollen! 
Zudem wackelt "schlabbert" die Bugellagerung bei vielen ABU Rollenexemplaren.

Die stabile Bügelarm+Schnurlaufröllchenhalter Konstruktion ab der Applause und bei den meisten RedArcs  braucht  vlt. nicht jeder, ich aber schon. Das V-förmige Schnurlaufföllchen mit hohem Durchmesser ist Top bei den Arcs, sehr guter Anlauf, Führung, Entdrallung. In der ZaltArc die nächste Evolutionsstufe in der Lagerung.

Bei den Spulen haben einige Arc-Rollen+Spulenkombinationen diese Tüdelneigung von lappiger Geflechtschnur um den Knauf. Das ist Mist, aber es ist längst nicht bei allen Rollen bzw. Spulen so, dass die Kante vom Knauf anlehnungsbereit übersteht. Die Chinamen haben anscheinend die Spulenlängsmaße zum Kopf nach oben nicht immer exakt im Griff - leider.

Der Getriebelauf der ABUs ist nicht so satt wie der einer Applause, selbst verglichen mit zumindest guten RedArcs. 
Laut mir vorliegenden Inaugenscheinnahmen von aktuellen (=2013) Kaufinteressenten  "schlabbert" die laufende ABU Mechanik (immer noch), das ist schade aber eben der sparsamen Machart geschuldet. Laut Khaanes Inspektionen und Bilder im Forum ist die Sorön auch noch schlimmer als die Cardianal sehr ruppig und mackig gefertigt, das ist auch Negativrekord.

So das reicht schon eigentlich. 
Die kleinen Macken der Applause u.a. baugleicher kann ich selber durch ein bischen Fett oder Plastikscheibe/schürze abstellen. 
Die Bügelmechanik der ABUs sowie die Getrieberäder+Lagerungen der ABUs kann ich nicht verändern, ohne eine komplett neue Rolle zu bauen,

Die Bremse aus Hartkohlefaserscheiben ist auch nicht auf dem Level der Ryobis+Arcs 3000/4000, die haben Kohlefaservielschichtentextilfliese, die standfest und nahezu beliebig drucküberlastbar sind. Sofern man kann :g , bekommt man aus den Ryobis+Arcs sehr hohe reale Bremskräfte heraus, und die Rolle verträgt das auch noch wirklich, und ich habe eben nicht nur andächtig geglaubt, sondern real einen vollen Wassereimer rangehängt und ausgebremst, und die Rolle lebt immer noch und hat nichtmal das kleinste Anzeichen einer Überlastung! 
Da ich in Praxi dieser Eigenschaft den Fang an sich unfangbarer Fische verdanke, bin ich davon rundum überzeugt.

(Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es zu Arc-Bremskräften schon mal seehr ungläubige Leuts gab ) 

Wie schon gesagt: Die ABUs sind auch sehr nette Angebote auf dem Rollenmarkt, zudem eben viel Metall und eine auch erwiesene dauerhafte Robustheit. 
Aber wenn ich als Powerwerfer eine Rolle bräuchte, täte ich wegen dem Bügelumschlag eher eine Ecusima 3000/4000 nehmen als eine ABU. Die bieten im 30 EUR Bereich einer sehr viel bessere Bügelmimik an, und wenn es um den Verlust kostbarer Köder in der Erdumlaufbahn geht, sieht die Rechnung eben anders aus.

Zudem sollte niemand erwarten, dass er bei einer 2013 Sonderangebotsserie zu 50 EUR diesselbe Rolle bekommt, wo jemand Anfangs 180 EUR für hingelegt hat. Kann mich noch gut an die Cardinal 804 erinnern, wo sich die Kurbel nicht vollstandig an das Gehäuse einklappen ließ, einfach nicht genug ausgefräst.


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Mal ganz blöde in die Runde...is ne Sargus nicht im Vergleich zur Abu und zur Red Arc die bessere Wahl? Mir sind jedenfalls aus dem praktischen Einsatz keine Schwachstellen bekannt. Und auch vom Hörensagen nicht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Zu den beiden (Red-ABU+Red-Arc) könntest Du sogar recht haben.
Kann Dir mangels eigener realer Anwendungserfahrungen mit der Sargus wenig sagen.
Was mir am negativsten bei denen auffällt, ist die Langbeinigkeit, der Abstand der Rolle vom Rollenfuß ist recht hoch. Gabs auch schon mal einen Thread usw. zu, weiß nur gerade nicht wo.
Immerhin hat die damit ganz sicher einen sehr tiefliegenden Schwerpunkt!  :m

Ich finde es optisch ungewöhnlich bis unschön. 
Zudem können die Schnurablaufwinkel und Ringhöhen auf den Ruten (angeordnet nach dem "normalen" Shimano-Schema) nicht mehr passen. Das wird aber oft ignoriert bzw. fällt nicht auf.

Aber man soll sowieso eine aus dem Purefishing/Jarden Stall dazu kaufen ... 
bei deren Label-Herkunften bzw. Fraßverhalten sehe ich auch einen schweren marktstrategischen Nachteil (Superhai will alles schlucken). |rolleyes #d


----------



## vs535 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,
meine Erfahrung mit RedArc:
hatte letztes Jahr eine RedArc in 10300 zum Spinnfischen/Rhein in Gebrauch. War mit der Rolle voll und ganz zufrieden, sprich: Lauf / Bremse/ Wickelbild usw. fand ich sogar um einiges besser als die Daiwa Exceler Plus die ich bis dato fischte. Leider hatte die Rolle bereits nach einer Saison einen Getriebeschaden, die Rolle wurde nicht allzu oft benutzt und pfleglich behandelt. Wurde von mir zur Reparatur eingeschickt und musste ca. 2 Monate warten bis ich dann eine neue mit optischen Fehlern von Spro geliefert bekam. Mal schauen wie lange die neue hält, werde sie nur als Ersatzrolle nutzen da ich jetzt eine Stradic 4000FJ in Gebrauch habe#6.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## welsfaenger (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

@nordlichtangler,
Hallo, bisher hatte ich deine Kommentare immer als sehr treffend angesehen, aber diesmal muss ich dir leider kpl. wiedersprechen und dem Asphaltmonster recht geben.
Zu meinen doch mittlerweile langjährigen Erfahrungen mit den 700/800/Soröns. Noch NIE hat irgendwie ein Bügel, auch bei Gewaltwürfen, auch nur in irgendeiner Form sich umgeklappt oder ähnliches. Auch wabbelt oder schlackert an der Rolle rein gar nichts.
Ich selbst und auch ein paar Bekannte die auch beide Rollen im Einsatz haben, bevorzugen alle die ABU´s und es immer der gleiche Grund.
Kommentar, wirken eine Klasse höherwertiger.
Keine Ahnung woher du deine Informationen hast, aber ich glaube du hast die Rollen noch nie über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt.
Die Ryobi Klone sind gut, aber ich würde immer den Soröns den Vortritt lassen.

PS: Bzgl. des Laufes solltest du dir msl meine SoröN STX40 anschauen (selbst gefettet, aber nur einmal bisher). Die läuft 1a. 
Das Laufverhalten ab Werk ist zwar gut lässt aber schnell nach, leider ein Bekanntes Problem vieoler "günstigen" Rollen. Also einmal selbst nachhelfen, und das ganze hat ein anderes Niveau.


----------



## Schabrackentapir (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Arcs sind vor allem hässlich wie die nacht. Klobige dinger.


----------



## Dakarangus (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöde in die Runde...is ne Sargus nicht im Vergleich zur Abu und zur Red Arc die bessere Wahl? Mir sind jedenfalls aus dem praktischen Einsatz keine Schwachstellen bekannt. Und auch vom Hörensagen nicht...



Das frage ich mich auch.
Wenn ich den Threat hier lese stößt man immer wieder auf Berichte von Defekten an den Red Arcs, ich würde mir keine kaufen.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch.
> Wenn ich den Threat hier lese stößt man immer wieder auf Berichte von Defekten an den Red Arcs, ich würde mir keine kaufen.




Die zufriedenen Nutzer dieser Rolle haben doch keinen Grund zur Klage. Warum sollen diese Schreiben wie toll die Rolle ist?

Ich bin mit meinen beiden 10300 vollsten zufrieden.
Auch die Kollegen von mir haben nichts zu bemängeln.

Ob diese Rollen ihren Preis Wert sind?
Muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Es gibt auch gute Rollen die günstiger sind.
MIt der Penn Sargus haben ja auch einige ihre Probleme.  
Ich übrigens auch.


----------



## allegoric (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Die Red Arcs finde ich vom preislichen her als Stationärrolle als "gerade" noch gerechtfertigt. Ich gebe für Ruten verhältnismäßig viel Geld aus (was ich als viel bewerte:140-160€ / Stk.). Bei Rollen "spare" ich eher (zwischen 50-80€). Da empfinde ich eine Red Arc schon als teuer. Ich habe bisher bei meinen Spro Rollen noch nicht einen Defekt erlebt, ob das die "Plasterollen" oder die Arcs sind. Ich habe eine davon mal ordentlich in der Sauce getunkt. Die wurde laienhaft auseinander gebaut und ich brauchte 2 Stunden, um zu begreifen wie ich diese wieder zusammenbekomme. Aber nach ner ordentlichen Ölung (wie alle meinen: falsches Öl-Kettenöl fürs Fahrrad) ging alles wieder prima und seitdem läuft diese wie neu. Ein Problem habe ich bei einer Spro Passion, diese habe ich im Shop um die Ecke für 30 € ergattert: Dort löst sich nach einer Weile Kurbeln, die Festziehschraube für die Kurbel. Die muss ich dann halt mal nachziehen. Aber he, das ist ne totale Plasterolle und die hält auch 14 Pfunddorsche locker im Zaum und nach oben ist immernoch Spiel.

Ich begreife heute noch nicht, wie man eine Stationärrolle über 150 € und deutlich mehr ausgeben kann. Nur weil das Kurbeln gängiger ist!? Nä das werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Hauptsache die Unternehmen verkaufen mehr Made in Japan und ULTRA EXTREME Fishing Equipment. #q


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

@ allegoric: Jupp, Du hast weitgehend recht. Man bekommt im Bereich 30-100 Euro sehr gute, standfeste und sogar Vollmetallrollen! 

Aber man muss wissen, was man tut und was man will...man kann auch gnadenlosen Schrott kaufen!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> aber diesmal muss ich dir
> leider kpl. wiedersprechen
> 
> Ich selbst und auch ein paar Bekannte die auch beide Rollen im Einsatz haben, bevorzugen alle die ABU´s und es immer der gleiche Grund.
> Kommentar, wirken eine Klasse höherwertiger.


Das darfst Du ja auch gerne, immerhin gibt es unterschiedliche Erfahrungen und Vorlieben zu! Und es ist gut, dass es ein breites Angebot gibt, und dass die ABUs eben auch beileibe keine Eintagsangelrollen sind.



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Zu meinen doch mittlerweile langjährigen Erfahrungen mit den 700/800/Soröns. Noch NIE hat irgendwie ein Bügel, auch bei Gewaltwürfen, auch nur in irgendeiner Form sich umgeklappt oder ähnliches. Auch wabbelt oder schlackert an der Rolle rein gar nichts.


Das geht jetzt wild durcheinander. Du redest von älteren.
Die 700er hatte ich vollkommen auseinander, und da weiß ich was drin und dran ist. Und dass der Umschlagswinkel und die Hemmung ungenügend ist.

Ich habe oben auch gesagt: Das sich viele andere Meinungen bei Inspektion in 2013 der ladenfrischen Rollen dahingehend kumulieren, dass die Toleranzen im beweglichen mindestens grenzwertig wirken. Das sieht aber jeder nach seiner Fasson, wer vorher Schlabberrollen hatte, findet die ABUs grandios.



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woher du deine Informationen hast, aber ich glaube du hast die Rollen noch nie über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt.


Du kannst glauben was du willst. Fische fangen kann man damit sicher, aber das ist alleine kein Argument. Wenn man es an technischen Unterschieden bei diesen außerdem relativ ähnliche Rollen (beide clonen im wesentlichen die Capricorn) festmachen will, dann muss man in die Rolle hinein gehen, und das entsprechend vergleichen. 



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Die Ryobi Klone sind gut, aber ich würde immer den Soröns den Vortritt lassen.


Das ist ja wieder eine Aussage, die mir Spaß macht mal zu drehen: Ich würde schauen welche aus beiden Familien besser passt. 

Die ABU 1er und 6er Größe gibts von Ryobi nicht, daher kaufe ich da durchaus ABU oder gerade versuchweise Okuma. 
Die 1er+2er Ryobi sind nicht so toll, die Bremse in der Scheibenzahl sehr reduziert, der Unterschied zur 3er ist heftig, auch vom Laufgefühl. Kennt man auch bei Shimano, dass 4000er besser laufen als 2500er usw.
Die 3er und 4er Ryobi sind klasse, die 4er sogar superklasse wg. der Matchspule. Da reicht ihr keine Rolle das Wasser beim feinen Angeln!
Die 5er Ryobi hat ABU nicht als Größe, die 3+4+5 sind bei Ryobi zudem fast gleich schwer, gleiche Bodymaße, im wesentlichen 3 unterschiedliche Spulendurchmesser und Schnurfassungen.
Dafür ist die 4er ABU leichter, sogar für viele merklich, nämlich für die, die auch teure Daiwa fischen. 
Die 4er ABU passt auch an die Küste und ist ohne Schmiervorbereitungen sogar besser am Salz geeignet, weil die Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager ohne dick herum einschmieren (Hohlraum zu) bei RedArc und auch Applause usw. ganz schnell verscheiden.  Das ist ein Winzigkeit, die viele an der Küste schon sehr verärgert hat. Dafür mußte Spro jetzt extra eine ZaltArc zusammenstellen lassen.  kann man aber auch ganz leichter selber absichern. 
Die dicke von Ryobi in Form der Applause 6/8000 und BlueArc ist nochmal eine ganz andere Show. Die ist erstaunlich unbekannt, wurde mir einmal nachgeschmiert und auf ner Messe vorgeführt als absolute Oberklasserolle kommentiert. 

Und das Resumee: Es kommt drauf an .... welche wofür besser geeignet ist.



welsfaenger schrieb:


> PS: Bzgl. des Laufes solltest du dir msl meine SoröN STX40 anschauen (selbst gefettet, aber nur einmal bisher). Die läuft 1a.
> Das Laufverhalten ab Werk ist zwar gut lässt aber schnell nach, leider ein Bekanntes Problem vieoler "günstigen" Rollen. Also einmal selbst nachhelfen, und das ganze hat ein anderes Niveau.


Jepp, das ist eben auch Kalkül bei den Herstellern, weil die Angler lieber neue kaufen sollen als zu lange damit angeln.
Das Argument : 
"Rolle so ein bischen merklich verschlissen - Viel geangelt , viel gedrillt - Toller Angler - brauchst ne Neue !"
zieht wohl immer noch ganz gut um die Kunden zum Neukauf zu schubsen!


----------



## Purist (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich begreife heute noch nicht, wie man eine Stationärrolle über 150 € und deutlich mehr ausgeben kann. Nur weil das Kurbeln gängiger ist!? Nä das werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Hauptsache die Unternehmen verkaufen mehr Made in Japan und ULTRA EXTREME Fishing Equipment. #q



Selbst die Rollen für 500€ müssten keine 100€ kosten, wenn alle Beteiligten dabei ausreichend entlohnt werden. Das einzige Problem ist, die Marken werden das weiter vorantreiben. Wenn sich genügend "Japantacklefreaks" finden, die Rollen für über 150€ zu kaufen, darin auch kein Problem sehen, wird das Segment darunter künstlich schrottiger produziert, als es sein müsste. Der Rollenmarkt ist an sich aber schon ein komisches Phänomen, schließlich kaufen in dem Bereich scheinbar sehr viele nach der "Optik", nach Kugellageranzahl und nach tollsten Entwicklungen (Fortschritt..), die bei genauerer Betrachtung Lächerlichkeiten sind. 

Gute Abu Rollen gab es vor etwa 10 Jahren für keine 70€, die hatten zwar nur drei Kugellager (mehr braucht eine Rolle im Grunde nicht), dafür waren sie aus Vollmetall und hatten einen Seidenweichen lauf. Heute lassen die in Südkorea Baitcastingrollen produzieren, deren Kugellageranzahl künstlich erhöht wird, in dem man satte 4 Lager in die Kurbelenden packt.

Die Red Arc gefällt mir wegen fünf Dingen nicht: Schnurlaufröllchenprobleme, Design (Geschmackssache), ein wichtiger Teil des Umklappmechanismus ist aus Kunststoff, Plastik unter der Abdeckung und sie sieht relativ kompliziert zu warten aus (die schlüsse ziehe ich aus einer Fotostrecke). Letzteres ist eigentlich entscheidend für lange Nutzung, alles was nicht in 5-10min reibungslos zerlegbar ist, kann keine für Angler sinnvolle und Robuste Konstruktion sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Stimme dir da genau zu, aus den Rollen werden Modeartikel und Modepüppchen gemacht, die weit von dem ursprünglich Zweck abdriften!



Purist schrieb:


> Die Red Arc gefällt mir wegen fünf Dingen nicht:


dazu muss ich noch was anmerken:

- Schnurlaufröllchenprobleme: 
weniger das Röllchen selber als schlechte Schmierung ab Werk und das "Wasserloch" neben dem Kugellager in dem goldenen Halterteil wo man die Schraube durchschraubt.
Manchmal fehlt auch einfach die Kunststoffscheibe neben dem Schnurlaufröllchen. Sollte man also nach dem Kauf kontrollieren.

- Design (Geschmackssache): logisch :g   Die rote ist eigentlich mehr was zum bestaunen in der Vitrine! 

- ein wichtiger Teil des Umklappmechanismus ist aus Kunststoff, Plastik unter der Abdeckung 
Das geht aber kaum anders, wenn es so winzige Formteilchen sind. Das ist mehr HiTech als bei Shimano (die tun auch so in winzigen Platikteilchen) , und der Federmechanismus ist auch noch langlebiger. Ohne gute Pinzette geht manches nicht, auch logisch mit typischen Männergriffeln.

- und sie sieht relativ kompliziert zu warten aus (die schlüsse ziehe ich aus einer Fotostrecke).
Das ist wirklich relativ, mach mal eine bessere Shimano oder Daiwa auf! :m
Die Wartungsverhinderungsfallen (Federspangen, Microimbusse, versteckte Zapfen usw.) an deren Rollen im ü250EUR Bereich sind eine Show an sich! Hier bei der RedArc hat man viele 3mm M-Schrauben und ein paar kleinere, das ist aber nett zu handeln.

Zudem ist die RedArc ein Getriebeclone der Stella AR, da ist viel Zahnrad drin, das kann nicht so simpel wie eine Einsteigerrolle sein, der langsame Auf+Ab Lauf der Spule ist ja auch klasse und heute fast einzigartig. Auch sind die Gehäuseabmaße klein, das macht eng beieinander sitzende Teile zwingend notwendig. So einen Riesenklopper will nun auch keiner, der was kleines gesehen hat.



Purist schrieb:


> Letzteres ist eigentlich entscheidend für lange Nutzung, alles was nicht in 5-10min reibungslos zerlegbar ist, kann keine für Angler sinnvolle und Robuste Konstruktion sein.


Das schaffe ich aber nur locker, vor allem wenn du nur das zerlegen aufführst! :q

Du hast insofern recht, dass man beim ersten Mal viel Zeit braucht, hier langsam arbeiten muss, um nichts zu verlieren. Es ist aber merkbar und man wird immer schneller. 
Ich finde es akzeptabel, da man eben fast nur schrauben muss. Gutes Werkzeug braucht man.


----------



## Eisenfischer (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

#h Servuss miteinander

Darf ich an der Stelle mal kurz unterbrechen!!!

Und zwar,was für eine Mono-schnur sollte ich draufmachen?

Es wird hauptsächlich auf Hecht gefischt,spinnen und Pose!

Mfg Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

@Kaulbarschspezi
Also so langsam frage ich mich welche Rolle du eigentlich meinst ...
Das ganze Geschreibsel bringt nichts, das ist sehr unergiebig so.
Ich setze da mal eher bei Gelegenheit auf Bilders! #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöde in die Runde...is ne Sargus nicht im Vergleich zur Abu und zur Red Arc die bessere Wahl? Mir sind jedenfalls aus dem praktischen Einsatz keine Schwachstellen bekannt. Und auch vom Hörensagen nicht...



http://www.stripersonline.com/t/623193/penn-sargus-8000-the-review

Auch da gibts halbgares im Inneren.|rolleyes

Ich besitze zwei 3000er,lustigerweise hat die weniger benutzte von beiden mittlerweile das lautere Laufgeräusch und auch das grössere Kurbelspiel.Soviel zum vielverbreiteten Mythos der spielfreien Einschraubkurbeln.Aber das kann Shimano(Stradic Ci4) ja auch recht "gut".

Wicklung der Sargus würde ich als Durchschnitt bezeichnen.Jede 35 € Ryobi wickelt bedeutend besser.

Und ein Spulenclip welcher im Neuzustand beinahe Cutterschärfe hatte.
Anlaufwiderstand ist natürlich wg.der hohen Übersetzung so lala.Aber trotzdem lauft sie  einmal in Fahrt unter Last nicht unbedingt leichtgängiger.


----------



## Esox60 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Hallo.
Eigentlich ein interessantes Thema.

Aber wirklich schlauer bin ich auch nicht geworden.
Ich wollte auf meine neue Zanderzuppelrute eigentlich ne Ryobi Zauber kaufen, aber jetzt ist es ne rote Fantasista geworden, und eigentlich passt eine Red Arc da besser dazu.

Ich weiß, ich weiß, Optik fängt keine Fische,und ist eigentlich zweitrangig, aber das Auge fischt eben auch mit.#d

Ich sags mal so, wenn die Arc bei mittlerer Beanspruchung für ca. 70,00€ drei Jahre hält, hat sie ihr Geld verdient.
Wenn nicht, hau ich sie dem Dealer wieder auf den Tisch.

LG Frank


----------



## Schabrackentapir (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Bei den roten kaffeemühlen ist eben jedes verlorene wort schon zeitverschwendung... Ups, hab ich das gesagt#t


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Schabrackentapir schrieb:


> Bei den roten kaffeemühlen ist eben jedes verlorene wort schon zeitverschwendung... Ups, hab ich das gesagt#t



Also das Risiko mit der Rolle auf die Frxxe zu fallen,bewegt sich sachlich gesehen auf ähnlichem Niveau der Shimanskis bis 100 €.Eher sogar darunter.Besser als ne P4 Aernos Plastehaspel im Fireblood Look für 70 € allemal.


----------



## Schabrackentapir (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Also das Risiko mit der Rolle auf die Frxxe zu fallen,bewegt sich sachlich gesehen auf ähnlichem Niveau der Shimanskis bis 100 €.Eher sogar darunter.Besser als ne P4 Aernos Plastehaspel im Fireblood Look für 70 € allemal.



Bei den ganzen arme-leute-rollen is man aber auch selbst schuld


----------



## Purist (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das geht aber kaum anders, wenn es so winzige Formteilchen sind. Das ist mehr HiTech als bei Shimano (die tun auch so in winzigen Platikteilchen) , und der Federmechanismus ist auch noch langlebiger. Ohne gute Pinzette geht manches nicht, auch logisch mit typischen Männergriffeln.



Das geht stabiler, auf Stabilität wird dabei aber selten geachtet. Nur weil Shimano irgendwas irgendwie baut und verkauft, muss es auch nicht perfekt sein, die haben auch schon hochpreisige Rollen verkauft, die gravierende Mängel hatten. 

Die Frage ist eher, ob man sich das als Kunde antun muss. Solange der Kundendienst problemlos Ersatz liefert, hat man als Kunde zwar Ärger, kommt aber trotzdem zu seinem Recht. 
Im Vergleich zu den hochpreisigen Röllchen (100€ aufwärts) würde ich aber selbst den Arcs den Vorzug geben. Im hochpreisigeren Segment finde ich das übliche Design nämlich genauso schlimm.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Schabrackentapir schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen arme-leute-rollen is man aber auch selbst schuld




Leider fällt Geld anno 2013 nicht vom Himmel und wer wirklich arm ist,hat garantiert andere und berechtigtere Sorgen als die Frage nach Rolle A oder B.

Und dem Fisch ists eh egal ob 20€ Rolle oder Evergreen Opus 1 Nero


----------



## Purist (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Schabrackentapir schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen arme-leute-rollen is man aber auch selbst schuld



Ach weisst du, dass man für Angelrollen keine Mondpreise bereit ist auszugeben, weil man noch einen PKW, eine Familie, ein Häuschen, noch mehrere andere Hobbys, Urlaube oder sonst etwas zu finanzieren hat, sollte eigentlich nicht für derartige Äußerungen sorgen müssen. 

Außerdem gibt es Angler, wie auch mich, die derartig vielfältig angeln, dass sie mehrere robuste Allroundrollen brauchen, auch Multis und Centrepins auf Lager haben, statt das eine sündhaft teure Designer-Spinnröllchen mit Japanstöckerl. Die Allroundangelei führt dazu, dass man seine Kohle innerhalb des Hobbys extrem streut, aber eben auch auf Preise und Nutzen hohen Wert legt. Da bleibt für 1-3 Schmuckstücke, die eigentlich in die Vitrine gehören, kein Cent übrig. Rollen sind für mich Arbeitsgeräte, die haben zu funktionieren und wenig ärger zu bereiten. Bei denen will ich auch nicht auf einen Lackkratzer achten müssen, weil das deren Wert mindert oder gar "doof aussieht".


----------



## Dakarangus (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, wenn die Arc bei mittlerer Beanspruchung für ca. 70,00€ drei Jahre hält, hat sie ihr Geld verdient.



Das sehe ich anders, 3 Jahre ist ja nur ein Jahr länger  als die garantie, das wäre mir zu wenig und würde ich dann nicht wieder  kaufen.
Ich fische eine 200€ (bzw. 400DM) Shimano seit 13 Jahren und die läuft immer noch.
Ich  schätze langlebigkeit, ich will auch nicht "regelmäßig" neu kaufen/konsumieren  müssen und mich informieren und in den Markt reindenken müssen, da hab ich keine Lust zu, da geh ich lieber  angeln.





Purist schrieb:


> *Außerdem gibt es Angler*, wie auch mich, *die derartig vielfältig angeln, dass sie mehrere robuste Allroundrollen brauchen, auch Multis und Centrepins auf Lager haben,* statt das eine sündhaft teure Designer-Spinnröllchen mit Japanstöckerl. Die Allroundangelei führt dazu, dass man seine Kohle innerhalb des Hobbys extrem streut, aber eben auch auf Preise und Nutzen hohen Wert legt.



Ja genau, von einer kompletten Norwegen-Meeres-Ausrüstung fange ich gar nicht erst an


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



> Ich fische eine 200€ (bzw. 400DM) Shimano seit 13 Jahren und die läuft immer noch.



So eine fische ich auch noch - ne Twinpower 2500 FA. Super Arbeitstier, läuft ohne zu murren.
Nur ob die Shimanskis von heute aus dieser Preisklasse und auch darüber genau so lange halten, dass wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Eine RedArc wäre zwar auch nicht die Rolle meiner Wahl, aber es gibt in diesen Preissegmenten durchaus Arbeitstiere. (hatte ich weiter oben schon geschrieben)
So eine Rollenwahl hat auch nichts mit einer "Arme-Leute-Rolle" zu tun. Es ist doch mehr als legitim sich nach einem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis umzusehen.
Cool und hip mit dem angeblichen HighEnd JDM-Tackle am Wasser rumzulaufen, ist nicht alles im Leben.


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Moin... Die ganze Schimpferei auf die Red Arc kann ich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ich besitze 2 10400er, von denen eine mehr oder weniger regelmäßig in Gebrauch ist (Süßwasser). Bislang keine Verschleißerscheinungen - wenn ich das mit Rollen anderer Hersteller in höherpreisigen Segmenten vergleiche, fährt man m. E. nicht schlecht mit den Dingern! Auch der immer wieder viel gescholtene Wormshaft legt sowohl geflochtene als auch Monofil sauber auf die Spule - Unterschneidungen habe ich noch nicht gehabt!


----------



## allegoric (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Eigentlich ein interessantes Thema.
> 
> Aber wirklich schlauer bin ich auch nicht geworden.
> ...



Genau die Kombination fische ich auch, aber an meiner mittelschweren (25g) Fantasista Red 2,1m und eine 2000er Red Arc dran. Funktioniert super und ich bin zufrieden. Die hat mich in den letzten Jahren nicht im Stich gelassen und die Rute ist super straff und feinfühlig. Ich liebe das Teil. Optimal für Barsche, Hechte und Zander und als Vertikalrute. Fluss eher nicht, dafür habe ich die Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist (2,7 50g) in 2,70, die auch sehr allroundtauglich ist aber vorrangig zum Zanderjiggen, weil sehr sehr straff und schnell.


----------



## simmi321 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Ich habe eine 10300 RedArc schon 4 Jahre ohne probleme. Die war sogar schon mehrere wochen an der Östsee im Salzwasser , alles ohne probleme und läuft 1a.


----------



## Dakarangus (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> So eine fische ich auch noch - ne Twinpower 2500 FA. Super Arbeitstier, läuft ohne zu murren.
> *Nur ob die Shimanskis von heute aus dieser Preisklasse und auch darüber genau so lange halten, dass wage ich zu bezweifeln.*
> 
> Eine RedArc wäre zwar auch nicht die Rolle meiner Wahl, aber es gibt in diesen Preissegmenten durchaus Arbeitstiere.



Das bezweifle ich auch, ich bin eh enttäuscht von shimano, diese Rolle die ich schon so lange habe (Twin Power 4000F) ist das einzige Shimano Gerät das ich noch habe, der Rest ist mittlerweile kaputt. 
Teilweise nur Kleinigkeiten, aber es gibt ja keine Ersatzteile mehr...
Die "günstigen" Shimanos unter 150€ sind eh nur Plastik-Blender.




FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Eine RedArc wäre zwar auch nicht die Rolle meiner Wahl, aber es gibt in diesen Preissegmenten durchaus Arbeitstiere.



In der Preisklasse sehe ich keine Alternative zu Penn wenn man etwas wirklich beständiges sucht.
(die Mitchel Blade Alu ist vielleicht eine Alternative, wenn sie baugleich mit der Sargus ist, gehört ja auch zu Pure Fishing)

Wie gesagt, ich nehme auch zum Forellenfischen eine Ganzmetall-Rolle von Penn, die _brauche_ ich da nicht, das geht auch mit einer Plastik Rolle, klar, hab ich vorher auch gemacht, aber mit der Penn gehts sicher länger.
Dann hab ich mehr Zeit zum angeln statt zum Rollen- oder Rollenteile bestellen/kaufen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich auch, ich bin eh enttäuscht von shimano, diese Rolle die ich schon so lange habe (Twin Power 4000F) ist das einzige Shimano Gerät das ich noch habe, der Rest ist mittlerweile kaputt.
> Teilweise nur Kleinigkeiten, aber es gibt ja keine Ersatzteile mehr...
> Die "günstigen" Shimanos unter 150€ sind eh nur Plastik-Blender.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so! 
Man kann von Pure Fishing und dem "Jaden- Komplex"(Kenner der Szene wissen was ich meine) kritisch gegenüber stehen, auch ich betrachte sie skeptisch, aber als Endkunde kann ich mit deren Produkten gut leben. Ob Fin Nor oder Penn Spinfisher, beide sind auch nach der "Made in USA"- Ära eine Bank, Synonym für absolut zuverlässige Rollen.
Ich bin auch mit meinen China- Slammern und Sargus, nie auf die Fresse geflogen und daher absolut zufrieden.

Die Red ist für mich auch eine klasse Rolle, sofern man sie da einsetzt, wo sie ihre Stärken ausspielen kann und nicht ihren Schwächen zum Opfer fällt => beim Matchfischen, Forellen- und Barscheangeln mit der Posenrute, bei der Ansitzfischerei auf Barben, Brassen, Karpfen, Schleien usw..

Für's Spinnfischen(außer UL) ist sie für meinen Begriff ungeeignet, zumindest wenn sie länger halten soll; dafür gibt's Rollen mit Excenter, wie die Black Arc!#6


----------



## Aal_Willi (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich fische eine 200€ (bzw. 400DM) Shimano seit 13 Jahren und die läuft immer noch.



Das ist aber "Schnee von vorgestern"...
Wenn Du Dir demnächst mal wieder eine Shimano kaufst, auch
eine hochpreisige, wirst Du feststellen dass Du damit keine 
13 Jahre über die Runden kommst.
Ich habe auch fast nur Shimano Rollen, ältere und neuere und
man muss ganz schön aufpassen welches Produkt man von denen kauft - viele Rollen sind unakzeptabel, manche "OK", einige wenige gut.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Esox60 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Hallo.

Bei mir stand ja noch der Kauf einer definitiv roten Spinnrolle aus.
Also bin ich heute zum Händler (FP) gefahren, und hab mir alle roten Rollen angesehen.
Und jetzt muß ich sagen, das mir die Optik der Red Arc besser gefiehl, als die Abbildungen im Netz.
Aber das mich der Lauf, oder sonst irgendeine Eigenschaft in verzücktes Erstaunen versetzt hätte, kann ich wirklich nicht sagen.
Sie hat auf mich eher den Eindruck einer soliden , aber durchschnittlichen Rolle gemacht.

In der Hand hatte ich eine Red Arc, eine Sports Arc, und eine Shimano Aernos.
Außerdem lag noch eine rote Daiwa Balista oder so, in einer Vitrine. Sie wird nicht ohne Grund eingeschlossen gewesen sein.|rolleyes

Ich habe mich letztendlich für die Aernos entschieden.
Warscheinlich auch aus alter Liebe zu Shimano.

LG Frank


----------



## ayron (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

FAIL:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Das ist aber "Schnee von vorgestern"...
> Wenn Du Dir demnächst mal wieder eine Shimano kaufst, auch
> eine hochpreisige, wirst Du feststellen dass Du damit keine
> 13 Jahre über die Runden kommst.



Wenn du sie 13 Jahre in eine Vitrine packst und von Wasser fern
hälst schon....:q

@Esox
Meine alte Shimano Liebe hielt noch bis zu den US Baitrunnern.
Danach gab es zuviele Scheidungsgründe.Bei der Braut stimmt das P/L Verhältnis nicht mehr.Und andere (Rollen)Mütter haben auch hübsche und brauchbare Töchter


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Stimmt !!
Die Okuma trio ist ne schøne Tochter:l


----------



## Esox60 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Ja, hab ne okuma (xxx) auf meiner Bachrute, läuft super obwohl Okuma jetzt nicht als der Superrollenhersteller bekannt ist.

Aber ich brauchte ne rote Rolle und die Trio gibts nicht in rot.

LG Frank


----------



## Dakarangus (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



ayron schrieb:


> FAIL:m



|good:


Ein ganz typischer Shimano Plastik blender.
Außer meiner 13-Jahre Shimano, von der ich _wie gesagt_ weiß das es sowas nicht mehr gibt, kommt mir von der Marke nichts mehr ins Haus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Aber ich brauchte ne rote Rolle und *die Trio gibts nicht in rot.
> *



Wohl,wohl,wohl :m
Trio *RED* Core
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Okuma-Trio-30-Red-Core-FD-RC-30-41bb_p15449_rx62_x2.htm

Und bei der Aernos bleibt nach dem befüllen der Spule ja auch nicht wirklich sooo viel rot übrig 
Und ob Okuma als Superollenhersteller bekannt ist oder nicht...
V-System,Trio,Raw,Raw 2,Longbow,Axeon,Distance Carp,Powerliner
Weiss Gott fürs Geld alles andere als 08/15.Vorausgesetzt man ist auch mal bereit, über den Tellerrand zu schauen.


@Dakarangus
*"....kommt mir von der Marke nichts mehr ins Haus*."
Doch..Fahrradkomponenten.|rolleyesSo ab Preisgruppe SLX bzw fürs Rennrad ab der 105er Gruppe.Alles darunter hat,wenn es hart rangenommen wird,eine recht kurze Halbwertzeit fürs Geld.Komisch wie sehr sich das doch gleicht|supergri


----------



## Thunderstruck (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen  (wenn ihr denn auf Shimano so schimpft) was für Alternativen, ausser der Red Arc, ihr empfehlen würdet?


----------



## Esox60 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

@ Ruhrfischer:
Danke für den Hinweis.

Mal sehen ob ich kurzfristig einen Händler finde wo ich wenigstens mal dran drehen kann. 
FP hatte die Rolle nicht da, sonst wäre sie mir aufgefallen.

Ich schau schon gern mal über den Tellerrand hinaus.
Also Shimano mag ich gern, aber _for ever_ gilt für mich nicht.
Mein Rollenbestand ist deshalb auch ziemlich gemischt.
Shimano, Okuma, Penn, Daiwa, Abu Garcia, Ryobi.

LG Frank


----------



## Eisenfischer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

|wavey: Servuss Leute 


War gestern mal einkaufen und es ist eine Penn Spinnfish-Rolle geworden!

Was haltet Ihr als Mono-schnur von Balzer-Royal in 0,35?



Mfg Martin


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Dakarangus
> *"....kommt mir von der Marke nichts mehr ins Haus*."
> Doch..Fahrradkomponenten.|rolleyesSo  ab Preisgruppe SLX bzw fürs Rennrad ab der 105er Gruppe.Alles darunter  hat,wenn es hart rangenommen wird,eine recht kurze Halbwertzeit fürs  Geld.Komisch wie sehr sich das doch gleicht|supergri



Na sowas aber auch... |kopfkrat 
Stichwort  geplante Obsoleszenz, sowas will ich nicht mehr unterstützen, nur noch  Produkte kaufen die schon lange auf dem Markt sind (so weit es geht).




Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen  (wenn  ihr denn auf Shimano so schimpft) was für Alternativen, ausser der Red  Arc, ihr empfehlen würdet?



S.o., Produkte die schon lange auf dem Markt sind. 



Eisenfischer schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr als Mono-schnur von Balzer-Royal in 0,35?
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg Martin



Das ist eine gute Schnur, sehr abriebfest und stark, aber auch eher steif, würde sie zum spinnen nicht nehmen, nur zum Ansitzangeln. 
Sie ist nicht gerade günstig, ich fische mittlerweile die Daiwa Samurai, die ist auch recht abriebfest aber weicher. Und günstig, Schnur ist ja auch ein Verschleißgegenstand.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen  (wenn ihr denn auf Shimano so schimpft) was für Alternativen....



Mal grundsätzlich zu Shimano..ich persönlich lehne Shimano *nicht** generell* ab.Ist kein schimpfen sondern berechtigte Kritik.Da gibts immer noch ausgefeilte Technik.So ab ca.200 € aufwärts.|rolleyesMöchte und kann aber nicht jeder ausgeben.

Nur was mir persönlich auf den Keks geht,ist der Umstand das
die Damen und Herren aus Osaka mittlerweile den Low/Mid Price Bereich vollkommen verpennt haben.Fürs Geld einer Rolle aus der P4 Serie,oder noch höher bis zur Stradic, bekommst du bei zig Mitbewerbern auf dem Rollenmarkt mehr fürs Geld.

Shimano ist z.b.nicht in der Lage(oder willens?) für um die 100 € eine Rolle mit Alubody anzubieten.Ja..ist natürlich auch ein Problem der Marketingpolitik und des Verbraucherverhaltens(nämlich auch des Einkommens). 

In JPN und USA ist es mehr oder weniger vollkommen 
normal ,solche für den EU Markt vergleichsweise hohen Preise hinzublättern.Ok,Zoll und Steuer,Wechselkurse verteuert hier noch zusätzlich aber EU gilt irgendwie als Tacklepreistechnisches Entwicklungsland...und wird auch dementsprechend so versorgt.Landverbund der Billigangler.Und so bekommt man hier Shimanskis für 80 €, die von der realen Performance her,eher bei 40-50 anzusiedeln sind.Die Differenz ist schlicht nur der Aufschlag fürs Shimano Logo.Nicht für Leistung. Da werf ich die 80 € lieber den Mitbewerbern in den Hals.

Und seien wir mal ehrlich..was sollte an einer in China oder Taiwanesien zusammengebauten Shimano besser sein,als die Produkte der Konkurrenz am gleichen Standort?

Besser(aber nur für Shimano=$$$) ist in der Tat nur das Shimanotypische perfekte Marketing..nämlich wie verklickere ich dem Verbraucher eine Durchschschnittsrolle als Hightech Produkt.|rolleyes


----------



## Thairo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Shimano ist z.b.nicht in der Lage(oder willens?) für um die 100 € eine Rolle mit Alubody anzubieten.



Es soll leute geben die nicht unbedingt einen völlig überschweren Alu Body an Ihrer Rolle brauchen bzw. haben wollen.


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Besser(aber nur für Shimano=$$$) ist in der Tat nur das Shimanotypische perfekte Marketing..nämlich wie verklickere ich dem Verbraucher eine Durchschschnittsrolle als Hightech Produkt.|rolleyes


 
Endlich hat das einmal jemand erkannt !!!!! Applaus ...
Es macht sich keiner die Mühe einmal eine so hochgepriesene Shimanski der unteren und mittleren Preisklasse zu öffnen. Auf das Innenleben kommt es an und gute Lager und vernüftige Teile kosten Geld ... Hier wird aber soviel Plastik verbaut. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl : ganz Angeldeutschland ( nein nicht ganz ) fällt auf die Knie wenn man auf eine Aldi oder Lidlrolle Shimanski draufschreibt  und sie einem Maze, Auwa, Robin oder Babs und wie sie alle heißen in einem Video in die Hand drückt und ein wenig kurbeln lässt - denn heißt es : HABEN WILL ....


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



> Es soll leute geben die nicht unbedingt einen völlig überschweren Alu Body an Ihrer Rolle brauchen bzw. haben wollen.


 
Mhhh......... da muss ich wohl einiges verpasst haben in all meinen fast 40 Angeljahren. Zu 99% ist der Aluminium-Body leichter als ein vergleichbares Plastikgehäuse. Wenn zusätzlich die gleiche Verwindungssteifheit erreicht werden soll, ist ein Kunststoffgehäuse erheblich schwerer.

HighEnd-Werkstoffe lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor, denn die wird es in einer Low- und Mid-Budget Schimanski-Rolle nicht geben, weil das wohl nicht zu deren Marketingstrategien passt.


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> Es soll leute geben die nicht unbedingt einen völlig überschweren Alu Body an Ihrer Rolle brauchen bzw. haben wollen.



Sind "diese Leute" die gleichen, die eine überteuerte, aber schön designte Rolle mit Kunststoff Innenleben wo Shimano drauf steht an der Rute haben und gerade in ihrem Marken-Glauben erschüttert werden...?


----------



## Thairo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Sind "diese Leute" die gleichen, die eine überteuerte, aber schön designte Rolle mit Kunststoff Innenleben wo Shimano drauf steht an der Rute haben und gerade in ihrem Marken-Glauben erschüttert werden...?



Ich kann an einem Innenleben von einer Aernos nichts aus Plastik feststellen. Das einzige was ich hier feststellen kann ist das übliche Shimano gebashe.

Vielleicht weniger nachplappern und selber mal Rollen zerlegen und anschauen von innen? Und oh wunder ich angel sogar andere Rollen wie Daiwa Regal-Z oder Spro Hypalite und keine davon kommt im endeffekt an den lauf und die Schnurverlegung meiner Shimano Rollen drann.

Edit: Hingegen bei Solchen Rollen da weiss man was man hat mega gute Qualität zumindest wenn man hier dem Forum glauben darf...  und das ist keine Ausnahme das Web ist voll von solchen Penn Rollen Fotos, evtl doch keine allzugute QUalität?


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Wenn jemand günstig an ein "paar" Rollen rankommen möchte, so empfehle ich hier nachzusehen:
http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?fsb=y&IndexArea=product_en&CatId=&SearchText=spinning+reel
Vielleicht entdeckt man schon die eine oder andere HiEnd-Rolle eines namhaften Herstellers von morgen... :q:q:q


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> Ich kann an einem Innenleben von einer Aernos nichts aus Plastik feststellen. Das einzige was ich hier feststellen kann ist das übliche Shimano gebashe.
> 
> Vielleicht weniger nachplappern und selber mal Rollen zerlegen und anschauen von innen? Und oh wunder ich angel sogar andere Rollen wie Daiwa Regal-Z oder Spro Hypalite und keine davon kommt im endeffekt an den lauf und die Schnurverlegung meiner Shimano Rollen drann.
> 
> Edit: Hingegen bei Solchen Rollen da weiss man was man hat mega gute Qualität zumindest wenn man hier dem Forum glauben darf...  und das ist keine Ausnahme das Web ist voll von solchen Penn Rollen Fotos, evtl doch keine allzugute QUalität?



Vorab: Ich zerlege und warte meine Rollen selbst.
Zum Thema: Du hast recht! Es gibt von Penn echte Ausfälle, da braucht man nur mal "Captiva II" oder "Commander Pro" eingeben. Sehr schade das diese Firma ihren Ruf so demontiert. Auch durch die Verlagerung der Produktion nach China gibt es mehr Montagsmodelle, auch bei der Sargus.
Das traurige in deinem Fall ist, dass du TROTZ dieses Wissens das auch von z.B. der Firma Penn nicht alles gut ist *weiter an den einen Hersteller glaubst* und auf deiner Shimano-Fan-Seite bleibst. Und nicht einsiehst, dass dein Lieblingshersteller Shimano im unteren und Billig-Segment mit diesen Preisen anderen Herstellern unterlegen ist.

Shimanos haben eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung und einen butterweichen Lauf, aber dann geht eine Kleinigkeit kaputt und ätsch! es gibt keine Ersatzteile mehr...

Andere Rollen, wie etwa die Sargus (von der Slammer fange ich gar nicht erst an) sind einfach langlebiger und auch noch günstiger als die shimanos. Da hilft auch der weichere Lauf nicht weiter, abgerechnet wird wie in allen Lebensbereichen immer zum Schluss.

Zum nachlesen empfehle ich auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252090&highlight=slammer+aernos


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Nur mal so, ohne Worte...
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/133760486/Shimano_Spining_Reel.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/343651880/Okuma_fishing_reel_SALINA_II_16000.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/138217474/NEW_VSX_Reel_130VSX_International_Extreme.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/121136302/Fishing_Rods_Reels.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/542824230/TT_F_series_reel_fishing_daiwa.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/744052416/daiwa_quality_PE_fishing_line_any.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/11356704/Quantum_Tempo_Bait_Casting_Reel.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/108499488/Avet_SX_5_3_MC_reel.html


----------



## Purist (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In JPN und USA ist es mehr oder weniger vollkommen
> normal ,solche für den EU Markt vergleichsweise hohen Preise hinzublättern.Ok,Zoll und Steuer,Wechselkurse verteuert hier noch zusätzlich aber EU gilt irgendwie als Tacklepreistechnisches Entwicklungsland...



Ich weiss ja nicht, woher deine Infos kommen, aber gerade Angelzeug ist in den USA deutlich günstiger wie hier. Ähnlich wird es bei "Japantackle" in Japan selbst aussehen. 

Was bei Röllchen aber immer gerne unterschlagen wird: Ja, auch Japaner bezeichnen etwas als "Made in Japan", wenn es zu 98% in China oder Korea gefertigt wurde, man vor Ort nur noch die Endmontage durchführt. 

Die Preise sind generell, gemessen an der Leistung, in der gesamten Branche eher eine Unverschämtheit. 
Auch hier wurde, von welchen Management-Marketinghanseln auch immer, Qualität gegen zügigen Verschleiß getauscht und der DM Preis inzwischen einfach 1:1 in Euro übernommen. 
Man muss sich mal vor Augen führen, welch qualitativ hochwertigen Rollen man schon vor 25 Jahren gebaut hat, dagegen ist großteils das heutige (angebliche) high-tech Zeug ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Purist schrieb:


> ............Man muss sich mal vor Augen führen, welch qualitativ hochwertigen Rollen man schon vor 25 Jahren gebaut hat, dagegen ist großteils das heutige (angebliche) high-tech Zeug ein schlechter Witz.


 
Wie wahr, wie wahr !!!! :m


----------



## Thairo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Und nicht einsiehst, dass dein Lieblingshersteller Shimano im unteren und Billig-Segment mit diesen Preisen anderen Herstellern unterlegen ist.



Wie gesagt ich habe etliche Rollen da gehabt und angeschaut und konnte keine gravierenden Unterschiede feststellen! Egal ob Shimano, Spro, Daiwa oder sonstwas drauf stand. Im gegenteil bisher habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das gerade im Bereich  Schnurverlegung die Shimano Rollen den anderen immer weit überlegen  waren.Ausserdem fische ich ja selber auch andere Rollen Shimano ist Garantiert nicht mein Lieblingshersteller, aber diesen ach so Riesen Unterschied von anderen Rollen wie Spro oder Co kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Meine neuste Rolle die ich z.B. am Freitag fürs Light Feedern abhole für ist eine Browning Hybrid FD 640.

Aber meine absolute Traumrolle ist derzeit die Shimano Stradic FJ denn diese ist einfach Traumhaft von der Schnurverlegung und vom lauf her, da glaubt man garnicht das diese nur 120€ kostet.

Und von Penn halte ich seit dem ich mal am überlegen war mir eine zu holen nach ein wenig Recherche aufgrund der offensichtlich schlechten Lackverarbeitung dann doch die Finger. Denn diese Korrisionsschäden Bilder findet man auch von der Slammer und Sargus und das ist für mich absolut inakzeptable, bei mir zählt auch die Optik und nicht nur die Funktion.


----------



## Schabrackentapir (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> Ich kann an einem Innenleben von einer Aernos nichts aus Plastik feststellen.



stimmt, da sieht man innovationen wie sie sonst nur in der weltraum- äh dachrinnentechnologie vorkommen. Bröselzink :l


----------



## Esox60 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Hallo .
Jetzt hab ich mit meiner Entscheidung für die Aernos, doch einen ganz schönen Brandsatz geworfen.
War nicht meine Absicht.
Anscheinend hat sich in den letzten Jahre sehr viel geändert, am Rollenmarkt.

Ich habe die letzten Jahre, kaum größeres Süßwasser- Tackle benötigt, und mich auch kaum dafür interessiert.#c
(Meine beiden Baitrunner laufen ja nach acht Jahren noch top.)
Jetzt brauch ich aber wieder, so einige Dinge und merke das nichts mehr so ist,wie es mal war.|uhoh:

Wo ihr mir jetzt meine Aernos schon madig geredet habt, mach ich jetzt noch einen letzten Versuch.

ROTE ROLLE DIE LETZTE: DAIWA Ballistic 4000 

Wenn die jetzt auch schei.... ist, ruf ich bei ASKA.... an ,und bestell mir ne Khoga Rolle fürn Zwanni.
AUS PROTEST!!!!!!!!! :q

LG Frank


----------



## Stxkx1978 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

@esox 60
ich habe auch die aernos für barsche,hatte dieses jahr fast nur hechte dran.hat eine saison durchgehalten.
die redarc war nach einer saison an der selben rute fertig.
ich habe keine markenbrille auf der nase.mir ist es wurscht ob da spro,shimano daiwa oder was auch immer drauf steht.
hatte mir meine geholt gehabt als viele hier sagten wie toll die redarc ist.der lauf war super,aber halt nicht lange.
ich habe knapp 100€ für die rolle gezahlt,und sie hatte echt kein schweres leben.das enttäuscht mich schon ein bischen.
ich würde mir aufgrund dieser 50/50 chancen eine gute oder schlechte zu erwischen nicht mehr holen.
wenn ich da meine technium 2500fb die ich mal 100€ bezahlt habe die läuft noch heute.
habe quntum,shimano,dam,penn und spro rollen,bin absolut markenoffen.
.die aernos habe ich 55€ bezahlt.
bisher plastik hin oder her,shimano hin oder her,BISHER hält sie auch mit vielen hängern am rhein.

Gruss

(aufholzklopf)Daniel


----------



## Esox60 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Hallo Daniel.

Das ist eine klare Aussage, ohne viel Schmus. Danke.
Ich bin auf Grund meiner langen Abwesenheit am Rollenregal, auch recht unbefangen rangegangen.
Die Sports Arc hat mich nicht überzeugt, und war schnell raus aus dem Rennen.
Auf Grund der Auszeichnungen dachte ich nun die Red Arc, sei eine Wunderrolle zum guten Preis, aber umgehauen hat sie mich nicht. 
Also waren Aernos und Red Arc gleich auf, und dann entscheidet man sich halt für das, wo man über die Jahre gut bedient war.
Ich hab sie allerdings noch nicht gekauft. Gut Ding will Weile haben.
Jetzt könnte ich allerdings die Daiwa Ballista, 3 Wochen gefischt für 150 haben.
Jetzt geht der Zirkus von vorne los.

LG Frank


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten Jahre, kaum größeres Süßwasser- Tackle benötigt, und mich auch kaum dafür interessiert.#c



So gings mir auch, ist viel passiert in den letzten 10 Jahren, es gibt sehr viel Schrott! Ich finde gerade im Angel bereich muss man gut aufpassen.
Schau dir doch mal die Sargus an bevor du 150€ investierst...


----------



## Thairo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Schabrackentapir schrieb:


> stimmt, da sieht man innovationen wie sie sonst nur in der weltraum- äh dachrinnentechnologie vorkommen. Bröselzink :l



Stimmt bei Penn usw. sieht man Sie in dieser Preisklasse ja diese mega Innovationen... Wie ich schon sagte reines Shimano gebashe. Wenn man realistisch denkt erwartet man solche Innovationen in der Preisklasse garnicht. Wenn man eine Rolle für 80€ kauft erwarte ich keine Rolle die 10-15 Jahre hält, aber vielleicht liegts ja auch einfach an meiner Einstellung! Denn ich plane von anfang an nur ein Rollenleben von 2-3 Jahren ein.

Ist doch auch Komisch das es immer die gleichen leute sind die Shimano so schlecht machen, aber andersrum sagen "Shimano würde ich mir nicht kaufen/Ich fische schon seid Jahren keine Shimano mehr" Wie kann man eine Rolle bewerten die man selbst garnicht besitzt und nie bessesen hat? Vom mal kurz im Laden angeschaut? Weil sie ein Bekannter benutzt der damit seinen Zaun im Garten in den Boden gerammt hat und sich dann wundert das sie nichtmehr ordentlich läuft?

Ich kann Stuka nur zustimmen, auch bei mir verrichtet die Aernos seit einiger Zeit ihren dienst Problemlos.

Edit: Achso und ich hatte neben der Aernos 1000 welche ich unter anderem Fische z.B. auch eine Aernos 2500 hier welche meiner Meinung nach mieserabel lief out of the Box, diese ist dann auch ohne umschweife retour zum Händler. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele leute weniger anspruchsvoll sind, eine solche Rolle einfach behalten, dann fischt ein bekannter Sie der anspruchsvoller ist und posaunt überall rum Shimano Aernos ist shice... Es gibt wie bei jedem Hersteller gute und schlechte Rollen von einer Reihe.


----------



## Purist (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> Stimmt bei Penn usw. sieht man Sie in dieser Preisklasse ja diese mega Innovationen... Wie ich schon sagte reines Shimano gebashe. Wenn man realistisch denkt erwartet man solche Innovationen in der Preisklasse garnicht. Wenn man eine Rolle für 80€ kauft erwarte ich keine Rolle die 10-15 Jahre hält, aber vielleicht liegts ja auch einfach an meiner Einstellung! Denn ich plane von anfang an nur ein Rollenleben von 2-3 Jahren ein.



Was bezeichnest du als wirkliche Innovation, was es die vergangenen Jahre gegeben hat? 
Ernsthafte Innovationen erkennt man übrigens daran, dass sie sich weitläufig durchsetzen, bis in die unteren Preisklassen.  

Leute die ein Rollenleben von 2-3 Jahren akzeptieren, scheint es leider zu Hauf zu geben, daher müssen sich schließlich zwangsläufig alle Angler damit herumärgern, dass Design und Optik wichtiger ist, wie eine Rolle die 20 Jahre keine Probleme macht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> Stimmt bei Penn usw. sieht man Sie in dieser Preisklasse ja diese mega Innovationen...
> Ist doch auch Komisch das es immer die gleichen leute sind die Shimano  so schlecht machen, aber andersrum sagen "Shimano würde ich mir nicht  kaufen/Ich fische schon seid Jahren keine Shimano mehr" Wie kann man  eine Rolle bewerten die man selbst garnicht besitzt und nie bessesen  hat? Vom mal kurz im Laden angeschaut? Weil sie ein Bekannter benutzt  der damit seinen Zaun im Garten in den Boden gerammt hat und sich dann  wundert das sie nichtmehr ordentlich läuft?



Du übertreibst.
Zu den Innovationen,  die brauche ich nicht, eine Frontbrems-Stationärrolle kann letztendlich  fast alles was man hierzulande so macht, ich hatte auch mal Rollen mit Schnickschnack wie Kampfbremsen  etc, nötig war das nicht. Das waren übrigens Shimano Rollen, vor 10 Jahren als Shimano genauso angesagt war wie heute hatte ich auch mehrere Rollen von denen.
Es ist wie gesagt nur noch eine übrig, die 400-DM Twinpower, die anderen haben sich LÄNGST verabschiedet. 
Und wie die anderen User richtig erkannt haben wird eine heutige 200€ Shimano nicht so lange halten wie meine.



Thairo schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Rolle für 80€ kauft erwarte ich keine Rolle die 10-15 Jahre hält, aber *vielleicht liegts ja auch einfach an meiner Einstellung!* Denn ich plane von anfang an nur ein Rollenleben von 2-3 Jahren ein.



Schön das du ehrlich bist. Aber du bist sicher das dir ein  Rollenleben von 2-3 Jahren reicht...? Und dann gibst du wieder 80€ aus?  stört dich das nicht, NOCH gibt es doch ein paar Rollen die 10 Jahre und  mehr halten und mit denen du in Ruhe angeln kannst?
So musst du nach 2,3 Jahren wieder los, wieder informieren und konsumieren, und letztendlich diesen Zirkus unterstützen?

Ich  will dich nicht provozieren Thairo (mit meinem ersten beitrag vielleicht schon  )  aber ich fürchte purist hat recht, wegen dieser Kunden-Einstellung ist eine  Firmenpolitik wie die von Shimano möglich.
Hauptsache alle paar Jahre neues Produkt, dieses dann Holger, Uli und Bodo vom Angelteich als etwas Elitäres anpreisen, ihnen das Gefühl geben Teil einer ganz besonderen Gattung von Anglern zu sein, nach wenigen Jahren geht eine Kleinigkeit (geplante Obsoleszenz) kaputt, Ersatz ist nicht aber dafür steht ja schon die nächste Generation bereit und weiter geht der Konsum!

Zum Weiterlesen unter anderem:
http://www.radreise-wiki.de/Shimano


----------



## Thairo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Schön das du ehrlich bist. Aber du bist sicher das dir ein  Rollenleben von 2-3 Jahren reicht...? Und dann gibst du wieder 80€ aus?  stört dich das nicht, NOCH gibt es doch ein paar Rollen die 10 Jahre und  mehr halten und mit denen du in Ruhe angeln kannst?
> So musst du nach 2,3 Jahren wieder los, wieder informieren und konsumieren, und letztendlich diesen Zirkus unterstützen?



Bei anderen sachen z.B. PC Hardware muss man nach spätestens einem halben Jahr los und wieder aufrüsten, von daher: Nein, mich stört eine Lebensdauer von 2-3 Jahren nicht.



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Hauptsache alle paar Jahre neues Produkt, dieses dann Holger, Uli und  Bodo vom Angelteich als etwas Elitäres anpreisen, ihnen das Gefühl geben  Teil einer ganz besonderen Gattung von Anglern zu sein, nach wenigen  Jahren geht eine Kleinigkeit (geplante Obsoleszenz) kaputt, Ersatz ist  nicht aber dafür steht ja schon die nächste Generation bereit und weiter  geht der Konsum!



Ich habe die Aernos nie als Elitäre Rolle angepriesen... sowas sind für mich teure Rollen wie Stella (Anm. bei solchen Rollen erwarte ich dann auch ein Leben von min. 5 Jahren) mir geht nur das ständige gebashe auf den Kecks von Wegen so eine Aernos hält 1-2x Angeln und spätestens nach einem halben Jahr ist Sie kaputt. Das mag vielleicht auf den Elitären Angler zutreffen der fast täglich Stundenlang ans Wasser fährt, so wie ich... aber sicher nicht auf den Otto Normal Angler der wenn überhaupt 2-3x im Monat Angeln geht.. Wer meint für 80€ eine super Elitäre Rolle zu bekommen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen, dies sind Einstiegsrollen mehr nicht. Bei einem Otto Normal Angler hält eine Aernos auch mehrere Jahre, und steht den meisten anderen in nichts nach. Natürlich gibt es dann das super Robuste Modell, welches aber nicht unbedingt jeder benötigt.



Purist schrieb:


> Was bezeichnest du als wirkliche Innovation, was es die vergangenen Jahre gegeben hat?
> Ernsthafte Innovationen erkennt man übrigens daran, dass sie sich weitläufig durchsetzen, bis in die unteren Preisklassen.



Ist zwar weniger Innovation aber z.B. Die Leichtbauweise (Carbon etc. pp.), ich möchte jedenfalls z.B. an meine 80g Rute keinen Ziegelstein von 500g drann pappen.

Allgemein zum Service noch: Dann wird z.B. immer der Service von Shimano so nieder gemacht, da kann ich zu anderen Herstellern wie Spro genauso ein Lied singen! Meine Nagelneue Spro Hypalite (2013er Modell), hat von Anfang an vorne ein Riss in der Spulenkopfschraube. Auf ein Ersatzteil warte ich bzw. der Händler nun seit über einem Monat! Na ist das nicht ein super Service? Ich würde behaupten nicht besser als Shimano oder all die anderen Herstellern.

Edit: Behalten hatte ich die Hypalite übrigens weil es in Foren immer hies, Spro hat ja so einen tollen Kundenservice... hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich ganz einfach die komplette Rolle innerhalb der 14 Tage zurück geschickt.


----------



## antonio (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

"Bei anderen sachen z.B. PC Hardware muss man nach spätestens einem halben Jahr los und wieder aufrüsten, von daher: Nein, mich stört eine Lebensdauer von 2-3 Jahren nicht."

hier haben die marketingstrategen voll und ganz ihr ziel erreicht.
und dies geschieht bei immer mehr leuten.
das ist jetzt nicht böse gegen dich persönlich gemeint, sondern nur ne objektive feststellung.

antonio


----------



## Thairo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



antonio schrieb:


> hier haben die marketingstrategen voll und ganz ihr ziel erreicht.
> und dies geschieht bei immer mehr leuten.



Sehe ich leider etwas anders, sicher der Otto Normalo braucht das nicht, aber der Gamer welcher wirkliche Grafikkracher ala Crysis 3 ordentlich in hohen Auflösungen mit AA & AF spielen möchte und nicht auf 20fps fallen möchte, braucht das, leider. Nur als Beispiel ich habe meinen PC kurz vor erscheinen von Crysis 2 aufgerüstet: (Phenom II X6 1100T, Radeon 6950 2GB, 8GB Ram) trotz alledem ruckelt Crysis 2 mit DX11 und High Res Texturen mit 20-25fps in einer niedrigen Auflösung von 1920x1080 vor sich hin. Die Konsolen bremsen den PC derzeit nur aus spätestens mit erscheinen der nächsten Generation wird das Hardware Tempo aber wieder stark ansteigen. Hat leider wenig mit Marketing (eher mit schlampiger umsetzung von Konsole zu PC) zu tun, aber das soll nun nicht Thema sein, bzw. ist eher in anderen Foren zuhause.


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Hauptsache alle paar Jahre neues Produkt, dieses dann Holger, Uli und Bodo vom Angelteich als etwas Elitäres anpreisen, ihnen das Gefühl geben Teil einer ganz besonderen Gattung von Anglern zu sein, nach wenigen Jahren geht eine Kleinigkeit (geplante Obsoleszenz) kaputt, Ersatz ist nicht aber dafür steht ja schon die nächste Generation bereit und weiter geht der Konsum!





Thairo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Aernos nie als Elitäre Rolle angepriesen...



Ich meinte auch nicht dich, sondern shimano, die geben ihren Kunden das Gefühl zu einem besseren Kreis zu gehören wenn sie ihre Produkte haben. Und Holger, Uli und Bodo mit wenig Selbstbewusstsein gehts dann was besser. Shimano hat ein super Marketing, anders kann ich mir den scheinbar in Stein gemeißelten Ruf dieser Marke nicht erklären |kopfkrat
Ein Ruf hat normalerweise so schnell Kratzer, wenn einmal was falsch gemacht wurde erinnert man sich da ewig dran (z.B. Mercedes, als die A-Klasse beim Elchtest umgekippt ist), aber bei Shimano gilt das scheinbar nicht. #d


----------



## daci7 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass Shimano seinen wirlichen Schwerpunkt und seine wirliche Stärke eher bei den Fahrradteilen hat ;P
Ich fische ebenfalls ein paar Rollen von Shimanski und kann bisher nicht wirklich meckern - Ok, eine Exage ist mir mal draufgegangen, aber das passiert halt. TwinPower, Technium, Stradic und wie sie alle heißen laufen immernoch gut.
ABER: Ich habe feststellen müssen, dass andere Händler eben gleiche Qualität für weniger Geld bieten. (Okuma, Penn, Mitchell)
Und noch etwas: wenn ich mir etwas kaufe, dann will ich auch, dass dies möglichst lange hält. Da es beim Angeln eben nicht wie beim Zocken so ist, dass jedes Jahr neue Fische oder Gewässer mit komplett neuen Bedingungen rauskommen erwarte ich eben, dass eine Rute oder Rolle auch mal länger als die Garantiezeit hält.


----------



## Purist (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> Bei anderen sachen z.B. PC Hardware muss man nach spätestens einem halben Jahr los und wieder aufrüsten, von daher: Nein, mich stört eine Lebensdauer von 2-3 Jahren nicht.



Seit wann ist eine Angelrolle moderne Elektrotechnik, die schon völlig veraltet ist, wenn man sie gerade gekauft hat? |kopfkrat 
Nur damit du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will: Dieses Denken von Kunden, die Waren müssten nur 2-3 Jahre halten, finde ich extrem befremdlich. Das klingt nach: Man hat sich damit abgefunden und macht's dann auch noch gerne (ständiger Neukauf), weil es die Wirtschaft eben so haben will. Mit Logik hat das nichts zu tun, wenn für die Müllhalde produziert und transportiert wird, die Umwelt, dabei auch die Fische, freut sich darüber gewiss nicht. 
Du kannst auch mal selber zusammenrechnen, wie viele Stunden du eine Rolle in 2-3 Jahren im Einsatz hast, und wie lange sie ungenutzt herumliegt. Außer wenn du täglich am Wasser bist, kommt da noch erschreckenderes über die Lebensdauer zu Tage und nein.. die Dinger könnten wesentlich robuster sein, problemlos und ohne Aufpreis.



Thairo schrieb:


> Ist zwar weniger Innovation aber z.B. Die Leichtbauweise (Carbon etc. pp.), ich möchte jedenfalls z.B. an meine 80g Rute keinen Ziegelstein von 500g drann pappen.



"Carbon" gab es schon vor 20 Jahren, war damals im extremen Billigsegment Standard (Plastik). Mit 80g Ruten angle ich nicht, die sind mir zu leicht. Aber der Leichtigkeitswahn, gerade bei Nicht-Spinnruten, ist wohl ein Thema für sich. 



Thairo schrieb:


> Allgemein zum Service noch: Dann wird z.B. immer der Service von Shimano so nieder gemacht, da kann ich zu anderen Herstellern wie Spro genauso ein Lied singen! Meine Nagelneue Spro Hypalite (2013er Modell), hat von Anfang an vorne ein Riss in der Spulenkopfschraube. Auf ein Ersatzteil warte ich bzw. der Händler nun seit über einem Monat!



Da ist es deine Aufgabe, dem Händler auf die Finger zu klopfen. Kein Ersatz lieferbar: Frist setzen, Neuware oder Geld zurück. |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Shimano hat ein super Marketing, anders kann ich mir den scheinbar in Stein gemeißelten Ruf dieser Marke nicht erklären |kopfkrat
> 
> Ein Ruf hat normalerweise so schnell Kratzer, wenn einmal was falsch gemacht wurde erinnert man sich da ewig dran (z.B. Mercedes, als die A-Klasse beim Elchtest umgekippt ist), aber bei Shimano gilt das scheinbar nicht. #d


Das Supermarketing haben sie und machen sie, das wiederum auf große Stückzahlen umgelegt auch effektiv sehr günstig kommt! 

Allerdings eben auch eine gute Endkontrolle, da hapert es bei vielen anderen incl. dem Titelthema hier. |rolleyes
Die Shimanski haben anscheinend auch die Ansprüche ihrer Kunden sehr genau raus, wissen was wer noch aktzeptiert, und auch der Schrott in der unteren Liga erscheint dem Käufer noch gut. Sie stoßen ihren auspackenden Kunden eben sehr wenig vor den Kopf.  

Die Stärke am Markt von Shimano liegt aber auch in der Schwäche der anderen Marken/Labels/Firmen. Wenn die anderen soviel schlechter anbieten, schlampen, fällt es Shimano schon leicht, solche Produkte anzubieten, die gerade eben merklich besser sind, und - siehe oben. :m

Faktisch ist es ja so: Wenn Du nicht als ärmelhochkrempelnder Selbermacher zu Werkzeug, Läppchen, Schmierkartuschen usw. greifst, bekommst du überhaupt nichts besser funktionierndes out-of-the-box.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Purist schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mal selber zusammenrechnen, wie viele Stunden du eine Rolle in 2-3 Jahren im Einsatz hast, und wie lange sie ungenutzt herumliegt. Außer wenn du täglich am Wasser bist, kommt da noch erschreckenderes über die Lebensdauer zu Tage und nein.. die Dinger könnten wesentlich robuster sein, problemlos und ohne Aufpreis.


Richtig. Aber wieso sollten sie? 
(siehe Beitrag/Text hierobendrüber)

Außer ich bzw. wir schwingen mal wieder richtig den Klopfer und Schrubber |krach: ...


----------



## Thairo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Dann beleuchten wir das Thema mal von anderer Seite, wenn alles für die Ewigkeit gebaut werden würde, wie manche hier verlangen. Was meint ihr wieviele Mitarbeiter eine Firma wohl noch besitzen würde? Richtig ich würde glatt behaupten gut 70% der Arbeiteten Menschheit wäre Arbeitslos! Da möchte ich aber den Aufschrei nicht erleben wenn es von großen Firmen auf einmal heisst, unsere Produkte sind so gut und zuverlässig, das wir 3000 Mitarbeiter entlassen müssen, weil niemand mehr neues kauft. |uhoh:

So ein System wie ihr es verlangt gab es früher in der DDR, Reich geworden sind die dadurch aber nicht. 

Schreien können alle, macht es besser! Deutschland ist ein freies Land, gründet eine GmbH baut eine Angelrolle für ~50€ auf einem Niveau für die ewigkeit welche selbst eine Stella etc. schlägt und schon würdet ihr ja steinreich werden, da ja jeder diese Rolle dann kaufen würde oder auch nicht, da die meisten sich eine kaufen würde und dann 15 Jahre lang nicht mehr.

Edit: Wobei shice idee dank dem Modernem Sklavenhandel (auch Zeitarbeit genannt) wäre sowas glatt möglich, einfach immer wenn eine neue Charge gebaut werden muss mal gerade für nen Monat neue Sklaven einstellen und wieder entlassen.


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Zuerst würde es eine menge Thailänder und Chinesen treffen, nach einer Weile würden im Yachthafen von Saint Tropez dann Liegeplätze frei werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> So ein System wie ihr es verlangt gab es früher in der DDR, Reich geworden sind die dadurch aber nicht.


Das konnte ja nun nicht mehr ausprobiert werden :g,
die schon umgesetzten DDR-Initiativen Haushaltsgeräte 25 Jahre und Glühbirnen 25000h (sonst 1000h) haben offenbar dem Kapitalismus so das Extremschwitzen beigebracht, dass die Wiedervereinigung samt Zwangsabwicklung und Verwesung angebracht schien. Man vergesse z.B. nicht den Rohwedder-Mord, der das nicht wollte usw. 
Und der verarschte Interimsministerpräsident 1990 mit der angefangen Planung einer verbesserten DDR-II kocht noch heute.

Dass eine langfristige Haltbarkeit sowohl ökologisch für den kleinen blauen Planeten als auch ökonomisch für das eigene Portemonnaie sinnvoll bzw. sinnvollest ist, steht absolut außer Frage. :m

Das es gerade dem Angler mit seinem Bestreben nach perfektem Gerät, verlässlichem Waidgerät da draußen, ein echtes Kernanliegen ist und ein befriedigendes Gefühl bringt, das steht auch außer Frage. :m 

Nur das viele (Youngster) das noch nie kennengelernt bzw. verlernt und vergessen haben, dass ist das Drama.  |rolleyes
(das mit den 1Mio Fliegen ...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> baut eine Angelrolle für ~50€ auf einem Niveau für die ewigkeit welche selbst eine Stella etc. schlägt und schon würdet ihr ja steinreich werden, da ja jeder diese Rolle dann kaufen würde oder auch nicht, da die meisten sich eine kaufen würde und dann 15 Jahre lang nicht mehr.


Gibt es doch schon, zumindest für den Selbermacher. :m

Siehe Threadtitel, selbst eine RedArc aufwertet mit richtig guten Schmiermitteln (allerdings bischen teurer, nix Angelshop-Schmierzeugs) schafft das, wird sogar ganz schön fast-ewig halten. 
Noch besser tun das meine Applause-artigen, u.a. schrieben das auch schon: 5 Jahre, 7 Jahre, 13 Jahre, und nix dran. Geht auch noch so weiter ... bis 200 (ge)brauche ich die auf jeden Fall. :vik:

Natürlich nur wenn die Dinger bestens geschmiert sind und so schnurren, dass die 500 EUR Rollen neu out-of-the-box da gerade man mitkommen. Aber nach ein paar Stunden Echtbelastung eben schon nicht mehr ... :m :q

Nur allein mal einen weiteren Fehler in der Fehleinschätzung und Kurzsichtigkeit des Kapitalindustrialismus 
im Angelbereich genannt: 
Angler sind Sammler, die sammeln immer weiter, vor allem wenn es gut ist. Da kommt Rolle auf Rolle dazu, und dann angeln erst ca. 1/20 = 5% der Bevölkerung Deutschland! 
(bei mir fast 100% der Großfamilie)
Da geht noch viel mehr, vor allem wenn es gut und nett ist mit dem Material. 
Und kaputt geht immer was, auch wenn man das versucht zu verhindern, alleine Transport und andere (Angler)Trampel sorgen immer dafür. Wenn ich viel Gerät habe, riskiere ich auch mal was. 
Jemand der seine einzige 1500 EUR Combo über die Bordwand hängen soll, bekommt da eher einen Herzklabaster. Bei genügend Schleppruten meinerseits nehme ich das billigend in Kauf, dass mir ein Hecht auch mal eine Rute klauen könnte .... eher allerdings die Steine unten.

Im Moment kaufen viele Angler schon nicht mehr bzw. neues nach, weil das neue eben immer schlechter wird, und das mehrfach ausprobiert wurde. Was soll man neues kaufen, wenn das alte sowie immer noch besser = haltbarer und verläßlicher ist? 
Dass diese vielen Angler die Nase voll haben (das AB ist ein beredeter Spiegel davon), ist nicht verwunderlich. Und recht haben sie! #6
Und so ein gar nicht mehr kaufen, das ruiniert jede Konjunktur.


----------



## Thairo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Naja ansichtssache, der lauf ist nicht alles... und gerade in Sachen Schnurwicklung ist die Stella z.B. den Spro S-Kurve getrieben meiner erachtens meilenweit vorraus, und da hilft auch kein Schmiermittel.

Edit zu deinem Edit... kann man so oder so sehen ich kenne genug Foren und Threads wo über die z.B. hier so hoch gelobten Penn Rollen (Slammer, Sargus etc.) hergezogen wird. Diesen Pennilamismus oder Okumalismus und das Shimano gebashe kenne ich so nur aus dem AB.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Selten so gelacht, was soll denn der Onanier-Trockenbetrieb für eine Relevanz haben?
Eine Zauber oder RedArc als erstmalige Aufspulhilfe sorgt bei mir auf den Applause-Spulen, dass es schon mal mindestens genauso gut "gerade" aussieht wie bei jeder HE-Shimano. 

Vor allem vergleiche mal, wenn mal ein einigermaßen ordentlicher Hecht auf der anderen Seite zieht, dem du Druck machen willst bzw. mußt ... kräftiger Faden ist drauf ... viele erleben das heute mit (versehentlichen) Welsen um 2m. 

Ich kenne die Ergebnisse im Falle der Süßwasser Stella 4000 und Applause 4000, kennst Du sie auch?


----------



## Thairo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Und ich kann die z.B. sagen das, das Top Modell von Spro in sachen S-Kurve die Hypalite grundsätzlich dazu neigt hinten mehr als vorne aufzuspulen... Unterlegscheiben gibts nicht bzw. aufgrund der Bauart garnicht möglich kurz muss man mit leben.

Ist ja schön das deine Applause so toll, ist, da fehlt nur eins nämlich mal ein schönes Design ohne den ganzen Rot/Gold irgendwas glitzer drann, die einzig halbwegs schöne ist die BlackArc aber was bitte soll diese Hochglanzpolierte Silber daran. Wenn ich Bunt möchte zieh ich nach Japan. Kurz ich kenne absolut keinen Applaus Klon der nicht shice aussieht! Ich möchte eine z.B. möglichst unauffällige Rolle und keine wo ich bei Sonnenschein bis nach Amerika mit leuchten kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> Und ich kann die z.B. sagen das, das Top Modell von Spro in sachen S-Kurve die Hypalite grundsätzlich dazu neigt hinten mehr als vorne aufzuspulen... Unterlegscheiben gibts nicht bzw. aufgrund der Bauart garnicht möglich kurz muss man mit leben.


Ja, aber, s.o. - Neu ist eben noch schlechter! :m

für mich ist das kein Top-Modell, auch wenn Spro das meinen mag ... für Werbung gilt (leider) bislang kaum eine Nachweispflicht.



Thairo schrieb:


> Ist ja schön das deine Applause so toll, ist, da fehlt nur eins nämlich mal ein schönes Design ohne den ganzen Rot/Gold irgendwas glitzer drann, die einzig halbwegs schöne ist die BlackArc aber was bitte soll diese Hochglanzpolierte Silber daran.


Richtig, geht mir auch so!
Nach den ersten paar ersten roten/bunten wurden sie bei mir silbener/grauer, dann BlackArc schwarz mit leider immer noch viel Blinkestellen mit Christbaumkugelglanz, und dann erst ganz schwarz, schwärzer noch als die Infinity-Q Zaion, angelehnt an die tollen mattschwarzen Sigma von etwa 1982! #6
Wenn die es mir nicht anbieten (können/wollen) - mache ich es selber richtig.

Ganz einfach z.B. folgendes Kochrezept:
1) Man nehme eine Spro BlackArc 8400 und eine Ryobi Ecusima 4000 FD.
 (geht auch alternativ mit: Spro BlackArc 8300 und eine passenden Ryobi Ecusima 3000 FD)
2) man entferne die Schaixx-Kurbel und Spule der BlackArc.
3) man nehme die schwarze E-Spule der Ecusima und die Kurbel samt Verschraubung, abbauen.
4) Nun baue man die beiden Teile der Ecusima an die BlackArc.
5) Voila :m, nun hat man einen Eindruck davon, wie eine "richtige" Angelrolle aussehen kann! 



Thairo schrieb:


> Wenn ich Bunt möchte zieh ich nach Japan. Kurz ich kenne absolut keinen Applaus Klon der nicht shice aussieht! Ich möchte eine z.B. möglichst unauffällige Rolle und keine wo ich bei Sonnenschein bis nach Amerika mit leuchten kann.


Was ein graus, spiegelnd, grell, ob maximal viel metallic-blau oder viel metallic-rot, das ist was fürs Schmuckkästchen (Vitrine), auch  schön mal zum bestaunen oder für die Kinders als Appetizer, aber keine richtige Angelrolle. 
Ich glaube, das sind wir uns sehr einig. :m


----------



## Purist (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> So ein System wie ihr es verlangt gab es früher in der DDR, Reich geworden sind die dadurch aber nicht.



Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie hoch die Verschuldung der DDR beim Mauerfall war und wie hoch die unseres Landes heute ist, wird mir ganz schlecht. #c

Ein Fehler war mit Sicherheit, dass die BRD Unternehmen sich strikt weigerten, die haltbaren Waren der DDR (aber auch anderer Ostblockstaaten) zu importieren (mit den Billigwaren, die für den Westen produziert wurden, stattete der "WirtschaftswunderBRDBürger seine 4 Wände trotzdem aus..). Heute läuft es immer noch so ab, nur jetzt wird eben in Asien geordert, die Folgen sind bekannt. Schwarze Flüsse ohne Fische, Dauersmog und jede Menge ruinierter Menschenleben. 

Weil du die Arbeitslosigkeit angesprochen hast: Wenn wir wirklich Fortschritt hätten, wären die Produkte immer besser, wir würden vieles nur einmal im Leben kaufen, und wir alle hätten deutlich mehr Zeit zum Angeln, weil wir deutlich weniger arbeiten müssten. 
Stattdessen haben wir Wachstum: von Müllhalden, Umweltverschmutzung, kranken Menschen und von einer winzig kleinen Oberschicht, die sich lebenslange Freizeit durchaus leisten kann, wenn sie will.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> Dann beleuchten wir das Thema mal von anderer Seite, wenn alles für die Ewigkeit gebaut werden würde, wie manche hier verlangen. Was meint ihr wieviele Mitarbeiter eine Firma wohl noch besitzen würde? Richtig ich würde glatt behaupten gut 70% der Arbeiteten Menschheit wäre Arbeitslos!



Thairo..kaum einer erwartet Haltbarkeit für die Ewigkeit.
Schliesslich meldet sich ja doch ab und an der Tackleaffe:m
Aber mehr als drei Jahre darf es dann doch sein.Ich zahle nicht mit einer Tüte Nüsse, sondern mit hart verdientem Geld.

Bei einer Tüte Nüsse a 80 Cent als Zahlungsmittel, könnte die Rolle,das Auto oder der Kühlschrank wegen meiner sogar nach 3 Monaten auseinanderfallen.

Wenn eine heutige 80-100 Ocken Rolle,nach 3 Jahren durchschn.Einsatz evtl.die Flügel streckt,würde ich in meine Vitrine schauen,meine 3 Sigmas zu ca. 120 *DM*/Stk.ehrfürchtig anblinzeln und käme mir vollkommen verarxxxt vor.Denn um diese Langzeithaltbarkeit hinzubekommen,müsstest du heute evtl.das doppelte hinlegen..allerdings in Euro.Dummerweise hat sich aber das zur freien Verfügung stehende Geld nicht unbedingt verdoppelt.Da stimmt die Relation nicht mehr.

Komisch übrigens...erinnere dich mal zurück.Es gab mal Zeiten auf dem Globus, wo Produkte länger hielten und die Wirtschaft 
trotzdem brummte.Und es wurde sogar konsumiert..und zwar nicht schlecht.Da gab es nämlich wie selbstverständlich Löhne von denen man leben und konsumieren konnte.Der Laden lief.Für alle daran Beteiligten..Da gab es Beschäftigungszahlen, von denen man heute träumt.

Ok,da gab es auch noch so etwas wie soziale Verantwortung 
und nicht den heutigen "20% Rendite mindestens Wahn"...koste es was es wolle.|rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Im Moment kaufen viele Angler schon nicht mehr bzw. neues nach, weil das neue eben immer schlechter wird, und das mehrfach ausprobiert wurde. Was soll man neues kaufen, wenn das alte sowie immer noch besser = haltbarer und verläßlicher ist?



Das muss ja nicht gleich die Variante *schlechter* als worst case sein....annähernd gleich, bei fast verdoppeltetem Preis wäre ja auch so ein Hit#d

Schau dir als Beispiel die neue Ryobi Cynos CD an...man nehme eine bewährte 35 € Oasys aus dem Programm,verpasse ihr eine 10 € CNC Kurbel+5€ Carbonbremsscheiben+geänderte
Farbgebung(Vielleicht merkts ja keiner )

Voila,schon steht € 65,90 auf dem Ettiket.:m
Schlaue Burschen.


----------



## Knispel (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Die Deutschen konnten es doch einmal, wenn ich meine alten DAM Rollen : Quick 110, 220, 330, 440 und 550 Finessa sehe, die laufen noch wie am ersten Tag und haben für moderne Rollen ein nahezu prähistorisches Alter. Unkaputtbar die Dinger.


----------



## Thairo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die Deutschen konnten es doch einmal, wenn ich meine alten DAM Rollen : Quick 110, 220, 330, 440 und 550 Finessa sehe, die laufen noch wie am ersten Tag und haben für moderne Rollen ein nahezu prähistorisches Alter. Unkaputtbar die Dinger.



Ob das evtl. einer der Gründe war wieso das alte DAM Insolvent gegangen ist?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*



Thairo schrieb:


> Ob das evtl. einer der Gründe war wieso das alte DAM Insolvent gegangen ist?



Kuntzes hatten aus Altersgründen verkauft.|kopfkrat
Die Pleite kam *nach* der Übernahme durch 2 Investorfirmen aus NL

Ähnlichkeiten mit gleichgearteten Firmenschicksalen der letzten Jahre sind natürlich nur rein zufällig....|rolleyes

Nicht das noch jemand an beabsichtigte Machenschaften denkt.


----------



## Mort (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Hallo,

zunächst einmal meine Erfahrung mit der Red Arc:
Ich hatte mir eine 10200  für die Barschrute im Laden um die Ecke gekauft. Der Lauf war nach den ersten Einsätzen rauh geworden (hatte meine 4000er Technium FC auch), ließ sich aber durch Fetten/Schmieren kurzfristig  etwas verbessern. Da sie auf der Barschrute war, kamen auch "dünne"  Schnüre zum Einsatz: 0,08er Powerline und 0,16er Stroft GTM. Mit keiner  der Schnüre konnte die Rolle bei der Schnurverlegung etwas anfangen; das  reinste Chaos, insb. da ja auch noch kleine Wobbler und Gummifische ab  3g geworfen und geführt werden sollten. Durch die geringen Gewichte  wickelte sich die ohnehin nur lose aufgespulte Schnur stets um den  Bremsknopf. Das wiederum ließ sich etwas beheben, indem ich nach jedem  3. Wurf einen "schweren" Blinker zum straffen Schnuraufwickeln nahm. Ich  probierte ein wenig und fand heraus, dass die Red Arc mit Schnüren ab  14er Powerline (die nach meinem Empfinden auch deutlich dicker ist)  etwas anfangen kann. Das war jedoch aus mind. zwei Gründen schlecht:
- es sollten ja kleinste/kleine Köder gefischt werden und
-  mit der dicken Schnur passte die Schnurverlegung halbwegs und der  Bremsknopf wurde nicht mehr ständig zur "Wickelauflage", aber das  Getriebe hörte sich mehr und mehr schlimmer an.

Tja, ich schaute  mir das ein Jahr an und ersetzte die Red Arc durch eine 2000er  Spro Passion. Die tut seit 2 Jahren ihren Dienst nahezu perfekt und ohne  Murren.

Zu der anderen Diskussion hatte ich gerade einmal meine Meinung hier formuliert, aber dann gesehen, dass der Rahmen deutlich gesprengt wird. Aber als kurze Zusammenfassung vielleicht soviel:
Kaufen ist nicht mit Konsum gleichzusetzen. Gebrauchsgüter, wie z.B. Rollen oder eigentlich auch PC-Komponenten, zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass die für den Konsum benötigte Zeit nicht unerheblich ist und vom bloßen Akt des Kaufens deutlich abgekoppelt ist (Beispiel: Buch). Bei Verbrauchsgütern ist dies anders, da es hier theoretisch möglich ist, die Zeit des Konsums beinahe (aber niemals ganz) mit dem Akt des Kaufens zusammenfallen zu lassen (ich trinke mein Bier in der Kneipe auf ex und kaufe gleich ein neues). Finanzmarktgeschäfte sind dagegen Beispiele für einen Kauf ohne jeglichen Konsum (Finanzmarktprodukte sind keine Konsumgüter). Wesentlich ist allerdings, dass es unter der Ägide eines (schon vor vielen Jahren ausgeträumten Traums) immerwährenden Wachstums darum gehen muss, die Konsumzeit von Gebrauchsgütern zu minimineren, mit der Kaufzeit zusammenfallen und bestenfalls obsolet werden zu lassen. Weil das Wachstum damit auf den Absatz und nicht auf den Konsum zielt, gilt quasi global, möglichst alle Gebrauchsgüter zu Verbrauchsgüter werden zu lassen. Im Ergebnis ist Langlebigkeit irrelevant, da kein Ziel.
So auf die Schnelle und Kürze meine Meinung. Ich gebe zu, dass ich sehr starke vereinfacht und wichtige Fragen (z.B. wie lässt sich Gebrauch von Konsum abgrenzen) außen vor gelassen habe.
Mal so als weitere Denkanregung.... wohl eher für den Thread zur Obsoleszenz. 

Gruß
Mort


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Wichtiger Ergebnissatz. #6

Wir kaufen nach der (herrschenden) Marktdoktrin (Angelrollen-)Verbrauchsgüter, ohne sie jedoch noch recht konsumieren (erfreulich einsetzen) zu können.

I will so net. :g


----------



## Esox60 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*

Hallo Leute.

Da der Thread so wie so off Topic gegangen ist, wollt ich jetzt nochmal schnell das (Happy) End meiner Rollenwahl posten.

Ich wollte ja  unbedingt vor Beginn der Schonzeit  noch meine neue Rute testen, habe aber unentschlossenerweise immer noch keine Rolle gekauft.
Bis mir einfiel , das wir neulich einen größeren Posten Ryobi Oasis 3000 als Preise für unsere Jugendveranstaltungen für 34,00€ /Stück gekauft hatten.

Also eine geschnappt, Schnur drauf und ein Stück eisfreien Kanal gesucht.

Und ich muß sagen, ich war total begeistert, wie sauber und rund dieses preiswerte Röllchen läuft. Auch das Wickelbild ist klasse.
Und so hab ich mich entschlossen, das Teil gleich draufzulassen( auch wenn sie nicht rot ist).#d
Für den Preis bin ich gerne bereit auf ein paar persönliche Eitelkeiten zu verzichten.

LG Frank


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Habe diesen interessanten alten Thread gefunden 


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *AW: Eure Meinung zur red-arc Rolle*
> 
> Selten so gelacht, was soll denn der Onanier-Trockenbetrieb für eine Relevanz haben?
> Eine Zauber oder RedArc als erstmalige Aufspulhilfe sorgt bei mir auf den Applause-Spulen, dass es schon mal mindestens genauso gut "gerade" aussieht wie bei jeder HE-Shimano.
> ...


Was waren denn die Ergebnisse?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. Februar 2022)

Vor 8 Jahren habe ich zum letzten mal mit meiner Red Arc gefischt
Für mich persönlich stand sie meiner Shimano Technium in nichts nach
Ich habe die Red Arc sogar lieber gefischt, man hatte immer das Gefühl eine wertige Rolle in der Hand zu halten
Die 10100 hat auch ohne Probleme größere Hechte gepackt die beim Barschangeln eingestiegen sind
Heute versucht man ja unbedingt Gewicht zu sparen, ich mag es allerdings wenn ich Material in der Hand halte und nicht diesen Plastikkram
Da kann man den neuen Materialien noch so schöne Namen geben, für mich fühlt sich das wie "Plastik" an


----------



## honig-im-kopf (1. Februar 2022)

ich fische die legend sehr gern ...


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2022)

Ich konnte den Hype um diese Rolle nie verstehen?
Ein Billigheimer, wo man es zufällig hinbekommen hat, dass das Ding einigermaßen zuverlässig lief, aufgewertet mit einer auffälligen Farbgebung.
Auch der fiese runde Kurbelknauf, aus kaltem Metall, hätte mich vom Kauf abgehalten?

Ich wollte nicht stören, also weiter feiern das rote Ding!

Jürgen


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich konnte den Hype um diese Rolle nie verstehen?
> Ein Billigheimer, wo man es zufällig hinbekommen hat, dass das Ding einigermaßen zuverlässig lief, aufgewertet mit einer auffälligen Farbgebung.
> Auch der fiese runde Kurbelknauf, aus kaltem Metall, hätte mich vom Kauf abgehalten?
> 
> ...


Na, ja dieser Thread ist fast 10 Jahre alt und auch Rollen aus dieser Zeit laufen immer noch.
Die ReadArc ist eine solide Rolle, hat aber den selben Schwachpunkt wie die Hype-Shimanskis, den Wormshaftverleger.
Was die Farbe angeht, gebe ich Dir aber recht, kann auch nicht verstehen, warum die RedArc populärer war als die baugleichen BluArc oder Ryobi Zauber


----------



## rippi (1. Februar 2022)

Die erste RedArc ist vielleicht die Rolle mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis, die es jemals gab. Die Farbe ikonisch!


----------



## Khaane (14. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Die erste RedArc ist vielleicht die Rolle mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis, die es jemals gab. Die Farbe ikonisch!


Melde mich mal nach 7 Jahre Abstinenz wieder zu Wort. 

Die Rolle mit der besten P/L war für mich die Abu Cardinal (Vorgänger der Sorön STX), die Red Arc war eine sehr sehr gute Rolle, aber die Cardinal einfach viel robuster und technisch einen Tick besser. (fische ich noch immer sehr gerne, wenn ich mal dazu komme  )

PS: Meine Red Arc hatte damals ca. 2-3 Jahre gehalten, danach war sie ziemlich platt, die Cardinal wird wohl noch die Urkindeskinder überleben.

@Admins

Warum sind die alten Bilder von den früheren Topics nicht mehr online, inbesondere schade um die damals erstellten Reviews.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2022)

Khaane schrieb:


> Die Rolle mit der besten P/L war für mich die Abu Cardinal



Welcome back.
Meine 804 hatte es hinter sich, nachdem ich damit dauerhaft 5er Meppse gefischt habe.
Irgendwann fing das Rotorlager an zu brummen.
Eine Red Arc hätte aber vmtl. nichtmal so lange gehalten.


----------



## ollidi (14. März 2022)

Khaane schrieb:


> Warum sind die alten Bilder von den früheren Topics nicht mehr online


Weil das Forum (mit sehr viel Aufwand) von vBulletin zu XenForo umgezogen wurde. Inkl. einer neuen Datenbank. Da konnten nicht alle alten Bilder mitgenommen werden.
Vielleicht kann TechDoc noch etwas genauer erläutern.


----------



## Bilch (14. März 2022)

Khaane schrieb:


> Melde mich mal nach 7 Jahre Abstinenz wieder zu Wort.
> 
> Die Rolle mit der besten P/L war für mich die Abu Cardinal (Vorgänger der Sorön STX), die Red Arc war eine sehr sehr gute Rolle, aber die Cardinal einfach viel robuster und technisch einen Tick besser. (fische ich noch immer sehr gerne, wenn ich mal dazu komme  )


Es gab/gibt sehr viele Cardinals, welche genau meinst Du?


----------



## Khaane (14. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Es gab/gibt sehr viele Cardinals, welche genau meinst Du?



Die 700er Serie, der direkte Vorgänger der Sorön STX.


----------



## heinzi (16. März 2022)

Khaane schrieb:


> Die 700er Serie, der direkte Vorgänger der Sorön STX.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401315


Ich habe sie immer noch und sie läuft auch noch immer sehr gut. Ok, sie wurde nie stark beansprucht. Die Fische, die ich fange, sind leider keine Trophäenfische sondern eher welche mit gemäßigten Wachstum. Dieses Jahr wird sich die Rolle aber in Norwegen beim Pollackangeln bewähren müssen. Die Dorsche der Ostsee konnten ihr nichts anhaben.


----------



## rippi (16. März 2022)

Sorry, aber die RedArc ist besser.


----------

